# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حلقة لحفظ سورة البقرة كاملة مع التسميع باذن الله :واللي تبا تتفضل معانا وتكسب الاجر

## ام رشووووووود

خواتي منو تبا تحفظ سورة البقرة كامله وتستفيد :::تتفضل ويانا وان شاء الله بتكسب الاجر من الله والحفظ :::
وبسوي طريقه سهله لحفظ السورة وبنخلص الحفظ باذن الله ::: 

الطريقه هي ::::

كل مره تحفظون خمس ايات ::وكل وحده اتي وتسمع عن طريق الكتابه وانا سوف اتابع التسميع طبعا انا حافظه سورة البقرة بفضل الله بس ابغي اراجع وياكم ::: وبنحدد وقت للتسميع بس كل اللي عليج اتدشين المنتدي وتكتبين تسميعج وانا عقب براجعه :::
وبنبتدئ يوم 10\8\2009 ان شاء الله ::: وبمجرد ما يكتمل العدد بقولكم مثلا الحفظ بيكون من الايه جدا -لين جدا ::: ونروح كلنا ونحفظ ::وبتكون مدة الحفظ علي حسب ما تقدرين ولو اسرعتي احسن عشان تكونين ويا البنات :::
وربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير ::::
اللي تبا تحفظ ويانا تقول ابا؟؟؟ عشان نعرف كم العدد ومتي بيكتمل عشان نبدا بسرعه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## خفايا الروح*

تسلمين فديتج


انا ابا اكوون وياااااج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسلمين فديتج
> 
> 
> انا ابا اكوون وياااااج


هلا حبيبتي ::::ان شاء الله وربنا يسهل ويوفقنا انتي تابعي لين ما يكتمل العدد باذن الله :::

----------


## uae وبس

هلا فديتج وانا بعد ابغي اكون وياكم

----------


## طفرت منه

انا ابا

----------


## يابانية

جزاك الله خيرا اختي انا اريد ان اكون معكم ان لم يكن لديكم مانع

----------


## اميرة السيدات

انا اباا

----------


## ~ O2 ~

وياكم ان شاء الله
ابغي اراجع السورة عشان يتثبت الحفظ

يزاج الله كل خير أختي

----------


## جزيرة الأمان

*

يزااااااااج الله خير الغالية،،،،

أنا بعد أبي أحفظ معاكم.... 

الله يسهل علينا ويثبتنا إن شاء الله،،،،*

----------


## tamee222

بشارك وياكم ..

انا الحين هذي المره الرابعه اللي احفظ فيها الحمد الله لكن خمس صفحات او ست ..

بس المشكله في البنات انهن يتعايزون عقب خلاص نوقف الحفظ ..

فأتمنى انه هالمره نثبت ونحفظ لين نخلص ..

----------


## صدى101

أنــــآ بعد ويــآكم . . 



جزآج الله خيــر

----------


## غلا_دبي

انا بعد وياكم ابا اراجع حفظي لان تقريبا نسيته ^_^

----------


## ÷~فخر اهلي~÷

السلام علييكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 
انا اباا اشااارك ..
و جزاكم الله خير .. 

امونة

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Salam Allah: 

 يزاج الله خير

أنا بعد حافظه السوره وابغي اراجعها  :Sha2:

----------


## رحاب الحياة

انا بعد براجعها معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## حوريةUAE

بسجل ويــــــــــــاكم ،، 


الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

انا بعد ابي اشارك 
مششكوره

----------


## ام بناتي3

انا بعد ابا بس نبا نبدا ويا بعض من البداية بس هاليومين ماراح اقدر عندي مانع شرعي بس مجرد تبدون خبروني وكيف راح ايكون التواصل ويزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## شمس الايمان

انا بشارك معاكم انشاء الله وجزاك الله الف خير بس خبرونا متي نبدا.

----------


## $رياااااااان$

ما شاء الله 
انا بعد أبا أحفظ

----------


## رافعه خشمي

انا بعد اباااااااااا

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> هلا فديتج وانا بعد ابغي اكون وياكم


ان شاء ربنا يوفقج ويوفقنا

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسلمين فديتج
> 
> 
> انا ابا اكوون وياااااج


ان شاء الله بنبدا يوم 10\8\2009 وبكتبلكم رقم الايات اللي بنحفظها وكل وحده تروح تحفظ وتي التجمع وتسمع وانا عقب براجع تسميعها ::: ربي يوفقنا

----------


## ام رشووووووود

هلا بكل الغاليات اللي انضمن ويانا وربنا يوفق

----------


## ام رشووووووود

جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 

الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 


1\ ام رشووووووود ........................... 

2\ خفايا الروح ...........................

uae \3 وبس ...........................

4\ طفرت منه ...........................

5\ يابانية ...........................

6\ اميرة السيدات ...........................

7\ O2 ...........................

8\ جزيرة الامان ...........................

9\ tamee222 ...........................

10\ صدي 101 ...........................

11\ غلا دبي ...........................

12\ فخر اهلي ...........................

13\ ام احمد خالد ...........................

14\ رحاب الحياة ...........................

15\ حورية uae ...........................

16\ بلوشية فديتني ...........................

17\ ام بناتي 3 ...........................

18\ شمس الايمان ...........................

19\ مغناج ...........................

20\ ريان ...........................

21\ رافعه خشمي ...........................

22\ اموووله ...........................

23\ ام العنود9 ...........................

24\ كلوديا ...........................

25\ ع9ن0ا0و2يه ...........................

----------


## يابانية

جزاك الله خيرا أخية على مجهودك وبانتظار تحديد الايات التي علينا حفظها لنبدأ التسميع غدا ان شاءالله

----------


## روزه

انا بعد براجعها معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> جزاك الله خيرا أخية على مجهودك وبانتظار تحديد الايات التي علينا حفظها لنبدأ التسميع غدا ان شاءالله


وجزاج الجنة الغالية ووفقنا :::وكل عام وانتي بخير الغلا

----------


## أموووله

انا بعد دخلوووووني وياااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## أم العنود9

جزاكم الله خير

ابا اشارك ...بس دخيلكم خبرووووني ...

----------


## كلوديا

يزاكم الله خير انا بعد ابا اشارك

----------


## ع9ن0ا0و2يه

وانا بعد ابا اشارك

----------


## ام رشووووووود

جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 

الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 


1\ ام رشووووووود ........................... 

2\ خفايا الروح ...........................

uae \3 وبس ...........................

4\ طفرت منه ...........................

5\ يابانية ...........................

6\ اميرة السيدات ...........................

7\ O2 ...........................

8\ جزيرة الامان ...........................

9\ tamee222 ...........................

10\ صدي 101 ...........................

11\ غلا دبي ...........................

12\ فخر اهلي ...........................

13\ ام احمد خالد ...........................

14\ رحاب الحياة ...........................

15\ حورية uae ...........................

16\ بلوشية فديتني ...........................

17\ ام بناتي 3 ...........................

18\ شمس الايمان ...........................

19\ مغناج ...........................

20\ ريان ...........................

21\ رافعه خشمي ...........................

22\ اموووله ...........................

23\ ام العنود9 ...........................

24\ كلوديا ...........................

25\ ع9ن0ا0و2يه ...........................

26\ ربيع الخريف ...........................

27\ جورية سعد ...........................

28\ رؤي11 ........................... 

29\ شموخ-85 ...........................

30\ ومضات امل ...........................

----------


## ام رشووووووود

مرحبا بكل الغاليات اللي انضمن ويانا وسوف نبدا غدا ان شاء الله ونحدد رقم الايات التي سنحفظها باذن الله فارجو التواجد غدااا ...:::::

----------


## كلوديا

في الانتظار وبارك الله فيج

----------


## غلا_دبي

في الانتظار ..

سبحان الله 

والحمدلله 

والله اكبر

----------


## ربيع خريف

انا ابا اكون وياج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا ابا اكون وياج


ان شاء الله الغاليه ربي يوفقج للحفظ

----------


## جورية سعود

الحمدلله أنا حافظة سورة البقرة------ يابنات تراها سهلة مب صعبة----- أم رشووووود الغالية أنا معاكم للتثبيت----

----------


## رؤى11

والله حلم حياتي 
انا بكون معكم
حتى لو قلتم اكتمل العدد
معاكم معاكم 
ان شاء الله
وبليز انا كسوله لو نسيت ذكروني ولكم الاجر
ما عليه ساعدوني وقولوا كسوله
ان شاء الله معاكم

----------


## شموخ_85

سجلوني معااكم

يزاكم الله خير

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ومضات أمل

معاكم للتثبيت

----------


## يابانية

ماهي الآيات التي سنبدأ بها

----------


## ام رشووووووود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصلاة والسلام علي افضل خلق الله اجمعين سيدنا محمد واهله اجمعييين 
اخواتي اليوم بنبدا حلقة الحفظ باذن الله :::وسوف يكون التسميع خلال هذا الاسبوع لانه كل يوم اثنين بنبدا حفظ يديد باذن الله :::يعني بكون اخر يوم للتسميع يوم الاثنين القادم يوم 17\8 ::: كل واللي خلصت من وقت خير وبركه واللي ما رامت اتخلص لظروفها واتاخرت مب مشكله ان شاء الله بتلحقنا باذن الله :::

بسم الله نبدا ::: الحفظ اليوم من الاية 1-5 من سورة البقرة <<<<ربي يوفقنا

----------


## ام رشووووووود

جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 

الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 


1\ ام رشووووووود بفضل الله حافظه السورة كاملة وسوف اراجعها معكن ونكسب الاجر جميعا  

2\ خفايا الروح ...........................

uae \3 وبس ...........................

4\ طفرت منه ...........................

5\ يابانية ...........5................

6\ اميرة السيدات ...........................

7\ O2 ...........................

8\ جزيرة الامان ...............5............

9\ tamee222 ا .............5............. 

10\ صدي 101 ...........................

11\ غلا دبي ...........................

12\ فخر اهلي ...........................

13\ ام احمد خالد ...............5............

14\ رحاب الحياة ...............5............

15\ حورية uae ...........................

16\ بلوشية فديتني ................5...........

17\ ام بناتي 3 ...........................

18\ شمس الايمان ...........................

19\ مغناج ...........................

20\ ريان ...........................

21\ رافعه خشمي ...........................

22\ اموووله ...........................

23\ ام العنود9 ...........................

24\ كلوديا ...........................

25\ ع9ن0ا0و2يه ...........................

26\ ربيع الخريف ...........................

27\ جورية سعود ...........................

28\ رؤي11 ........................... 

29\ شموخ-85 ...........................

30\ ومضات امل ........................... 

31\ لطوفه ........................... 

32\ ام اليازي m ........................... 

33\ السولعانية .............5..............

----------


## لطوفة

هلا أنا أبا

----------


## يابانية

ممكن ابدأ التسميع من الآن؟؟

----------


## كلوديا

ان شاء الله راح نحفظ

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم ,ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون, الذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخره هم يوقنون , أؤلئك على هدى من ربهم اولئك هم المفلحون""

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام اليازيm

هلا خواتي انا ابا اشارك وياكم لو سمحتوااااااااااااااا

----------


## يابانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم , ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وماانزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون , أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ,,

----------


## رحاب الحياة

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"
الم* ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين *الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصللاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون *والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون *اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون"

----------


## جزيرة الأمان

هلا خواتي.... 

ببدأ باذن الله... والله يثبتنا...

((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم))

(ألم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون* والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون)

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم ,ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون, الذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخره هم يوقنون , أؤلئك على هدى من ربهم اولئك هم المفلحون""
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع جيد واملاء ممتازه ربي يوفقج وتحفظين باقي السورة

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الم , ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وماانزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون , أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ,,


ربي يحفظج تسميع جميل واملا ممتاز """ربي يوفقج لحفظ السورة كامله يا رب

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"
> الم* ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين *الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصللاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون *والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون *اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون"


ماشاء الله حفظج ممتاز ""بس عندج شوية مشكلة في الاملاء وانا حدتتلج الكلمات اللي بلون الاحمر للمراجعه ::وربي يوفقج للحفظ كاملا

----------


## جورية سعود

الحمد للـــــــه سمعت لي بنتي منى وعطتني خمسة من خمسة-------- عزيزتي أم رشووووود أنا جورية سعود وليس سعد غيري اسمي في دفتر العلامات لو سمحتي ----- ( أدعي لي بالتوفيق يوم الأربعاء عندي تسميع الجزء الاول كله)

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> هلا خواتي.... 
> 
> ببدأ باذن الله... والله يثبتنا...
> 
> ((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم))
> 
> (ألم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون* والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون)


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع جيد واملاء ممتاز ::بس نسيتي كلمة في اخر الاية رقم5 ::وهي ((((((((اولئك علي هدي من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ))))))
(صدق الله العظيم )

----------


## السولعانية

انا ان شاء الله ببدأ وياكم ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم
ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون
أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> الحمد للـــــــه سمعت لي بنتي منى وعطتني خمسة من خمسة-------- عزيزتي أم رشووووود أنا جورية سعود وليس سعد غيري اسمي في دفتر العلامات لو سمحتي ----- ( أدعي لي بالتوفيق يوم الأربعاء عندي تسميع الجزء الاول كله)


ان شاء الله الغالية """ربي يوفقج للحفظ والتسميع

----------


## tamee222

يزاج الله خير الغلا في ميزان حسناتج انشاء الله 
وهذا تسميعي ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
" ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون "

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ألم
> ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
> الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون


ماشاء الله تبارك الله ::تسميع ممتاز واملاء ممتاز ::ربي يوفقج لباقي الحفظ

----------


## السولعانية

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*الم *ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين *الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون *والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون*أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون**

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يزاج الله خير الغلا في ميزان حسناتج انشاء الله 
> وهذا تسميعي ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> " ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون "


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز وحفظ واملاء ممتاز ""ربي يوفقج لحفظ السورة كاملة يا رب

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> *الم *ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين *الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون *والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون*أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون**


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز واملاء ممتاز :::ربي يوفقج وتحفظين باقي السورة ""

----------


## روزه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألم . ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون . أولائك على هدى من ربهم وألائك هم المفلحون .

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألم . ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون . أولائك على هدى من ربهم وألائك هم المفلحون .


ماشاء الله تسميع جيد ::بس عندج مشكله الاملاء الرجو المراجعه ""ووفقج الله للحفظ وجعله سبب دخولكي الجنه :::

----------


## منوه الحلوه

انا ابا

----------


## منوه الحلوه

ان شاء باجر بسمع

----------


## غلا_دبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ألم . ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين .الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قلبك وبالأخره هم يوقنون . اؤلائك على هدى من ربهم واؤلائك هم المفلحون.)

----------


## كيوت ومن

انا اباااااا  :Smile:  

الم .. ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه وممارزقناهم ينفقون 
والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك ومانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المهتدون

----------


## بشايررر

اناااااااا بعد ابا 


اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الم.ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين .الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون.والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخر هم يوقنون.اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوليك هم المفلحون.ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون.ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاة ولهم عذاب عظيم.ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين.

لين اهني حفظة ..

----------


## غلا_دبي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بنات يبت لكم موقع للقران الكريم فلاش تقدرون تحفظون منه يوم عندكم عذر شرعي وماتقدرون تيودون المصحف ..

http://www.quranflash.com/quranflash.html

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اريد انضم معاااكم ,,,

----------


## يالله أحبك

انا بعد بغى اسجل معكم

----------


## نونو الحلوه

أنا أبا أكون وياكم إن شاءالله

----------


## همس الشجون

أباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااا

----------


## طفرت منه

اقول بصراحة تلعوزت بالكتابة
بعد ماشمعت لتفسي نسخت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
" ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون "


ان شاء الله في النهار بكتب لانه الحين ولدي راقد والحجرة ظلام من غير مشغلة قران

----------


## نونو الحلوه

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
الم ، ذللك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، واللذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوئك هم المفلحون .

----------


## ~ O2 ~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون(3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما ءامن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13) وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون (14) الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16)
*

----------


## الكرسي

ابا اكون وياكن

----------


## شمس الايمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم.ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين.الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم بنفقون.والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون.اولئك هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون.
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سندرلاء2009

وأنا ابا اكون وياكم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> بنات يبت لكم موقع للقران الكريم فلاش تقدرون تحفظون منه يوم عندكم عذر شرعي وماتقدرون تيودون المصحف ..
> 
> http://www.quranflash.com/quranflash.html


يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (ألم . ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين .الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قلبك وبالأخره هم يوقنون . اؤلائك على هدى من ربهم واؤلائك هم المفلحون.)


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز "بس عندج شوية اخطاء في الاملاء """وربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا اباااااا  
> 
> الم .. ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه وممارزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك ومانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المهتدون


ماشاء الاملاء جيد الغالية بس عندج خطاء واحد في التسميع """اللي محدد بلون الاحمر ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اناااااااا بعد ابا 
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم.ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين .الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون.والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخر هم يوقنون.اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوليك هم المفلحون.
> 
> لين اهني حفظة ..


ماشاء الله عليج حفظ ممتاز ربي يوفقج """بس عندج بعض الاملاء خطاء

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اقول بصراحة تلعوزت بالكتابة
> بعد ماشمعت لتفسي نسخت
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> " ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون "
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله في النهار بكتب لانه الحين ولدي راقد والحجرة ظلام من غير مشغلة قران


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز والاملا جيد """ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> الم ، ذللك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، واللذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوئك هم المفلحون .


ماشاء الله تسميع جيد "بس عندج بعض الاخطاء الاملائيه ""باللون لاحمر راجعيها ""ربي يوفقج للحفظ

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون(3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5)
> *


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع رائع واملاء ممتاز ""ربي يوفقج ويجعله بميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الم.ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين.الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم بنفقون.والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون.اولئك هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون.
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله الاملاء ممتاز ""بس الغاليه نسيتي كلمة على في الاية رقم 5 ""ربي يوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## السولعانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون *ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصرهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم*ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين *يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا أنفسهم وما يشعرون *في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون**

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 
> 
> 
> سيكون الحفظ هذا الاسبوع من الاية 1-5 
> 
> الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 
> 
> 
> 1\ ام رشووووووود بفضل الله حافظه السورة كاملة وسوف اراجعها معكن ونكسب الاجر جميعا  
> ...

----------


## روعه_الامارات

انا اليوم شفت الموضوع ممكن اكوون وياكم

----------


## moonsmile

وأنا معاكم بعد

أنا حافظة حتى الآية السابعة عشر من فترة وحابة أكمل معاكم

وهذا تسميعي:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1.	ألم
2.	ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
3.	الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون
4.	والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون
5.	أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون
6.	إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون
7.	ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم
8.	ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين
9.	يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون
10.	في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون
11.	وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون
12.	ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولا كن لا يشعرون
13.	وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء
14.	ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون
15.	وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئين
16.	الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون
17.	أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين

----------


## شمس الايمان

الغاليه ام رشود انا نسيت اكتب علي مش من؟ لاني بعد ماسمعت تذكرت اني ناسيه شي فطلع كلمة علي وان شاء الله التسميع الثاني ايكون احسن ومشكوره علي اهتمامج وكله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج.

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون(3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما ءامن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13) وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون (14) الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16)
> *


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز واملاء رائع ربي يوفقج """

----------


## الريـم

انا بعد ابا احفظها
شوفوا هالموقع بيفيدكم
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002001

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اناااااااا بعد ابا 
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم.ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين .الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون.والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخر هم يوقنون.اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوليك هم المفلحون.ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون.ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاة ولهم عذاب عظيم.ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين.
> 
> ربي يوفقج """بس عندج بعض الاخطاء الاملائيه ""
> لين اهني حفظة ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> *ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون *ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصرهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم*ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين *يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا أنفسهم وما يشعرون *في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون**


ماشاء الله تسميعه ممتاز واملاء رائع ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> وأنا معاكم بعد
> 
> أنا حافظة حتى الآية السابعة عشر من فترة وحابة أكمل معاكم
> 
> وهذا تسميعي:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 1.	ألم
> ...


ماشاء الله تسميع جميل ::بس عندج خطاء املائي واحد ::ربي يوفقج

----------


## moonsmile

> ماشاء الله تسميع جميل ::بس عندج خطاء املائي واحد ::ربي يوفقج


يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## ::ريمي::

وانا بعد ابا اشارك معاكم 
وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## غلا_دبي

> ماشاء الله تسميع جميل ::بس عندج خطاء املائي واحد ::ربي يوفقج


ام رشود تصحيح كلمه الاخت moonsmile هي (مستهزءون) .. والله يجمعنا عالطاعات ان شاء الله ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ام رشود تصحيح كلمه الاخت moonsmile هي (مستهزءون) .. والله يجمعنا عالطاعات ان شاء الله ..


ربي يوفقج لعمل الخير وبميزان حسناتج يا رب """

----------


## يابانية

انا حافظة الحمدلله تقريبا الجزء الاول والثاني من السورة لكن اعتقدت انه فقط علينا الالتزام بما حددتيه من الآيات اي كل اسبوع 5 آيات فقط هذا مافهمته 
اي هل يمكنني ان احفظ او اراجع قدر مااستطيع واكتب هنا دون الاتزام بالخمس آيات 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## $رياااااااان$

سلام عليكم ,,
أبا أسمع أول خمس آيات

----------


## $رياااااااان$

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمألم (1) ذالك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)

----------


## ::ريمي::

بسمع من (1) لين (5)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم (1)ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2)الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4)أولئك على هدى من ربك وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ريم الفلا4

يزاج كل خير علي الموضوع حلو جميل روعة

----------


## يالله أحبك

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم



( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)


((الم (1) ذلك الكتاب لاريب فية هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون والصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4)
أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5) ))

----------


## شموخ_85

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الـم(1) ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون(3)والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون (5)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شموخ_85

> انا بعد ابا احفظها
> شوفوا هالموقع بيفيدكم
> http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002001


يزااج الله خير خيتو ^^

----------


## طفرت منه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك ومانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون
ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم ومايشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون
واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قاوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزئون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين

الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## بنت_الأياو

انا ابه .. لا تنسوووني  :Smile:  

ومتي راح نبدا نحفظ ؟؟؟ 

اتمني ان يكون برمضان

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا حافظة الحمدلله تقريبا الجزء الاول والثاني من السورة لكن اعتقدت انه فقط علينا الالتزام بما حددتيه من الآيات اي كل اسبوع 5 آيات فقط هذا مافهمته 
> اي هل يمكنني ان احفظ او اراجع قدر مااستطيع واكتب هنا دون الاتزام بالخمس آيات 
> جزاك الله خيرا


الغالية انا قلتلتهم خمس ايات كل اسبوع ""عشان نسهل لبعضنا الحفظ واللي حفظت اكثر خير وبركه ::عادي اتسمع :::وربي يوفقج ::بس لو التزمتوا بخمس ايات كل اسبوع افضل وباقي الايام اتراجعين الحفظ وما تنسين بسرعه ::

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمألم (1) ذالك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع ممتاز "ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسمع من (1) لين (5)
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألم (1)ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2)الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4)أولئك على هدى من ربك وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)
> صدق الله العظيم


تسميعج جيد ماشاء الله ""بس عندج كلمة الاملاء خطاء """ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> 
> ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> 
> 
> ((الم (1) ذلك الكتاب لاريب فية هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون والصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4)
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5) ))


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع واملاء ممتاز """ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الـم(1) ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون(3)والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون (5)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


تبارك الله ""تسميع ممتاز وااملاء رائع ""ربي يسعدج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك ومانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون
> الحمدلله رب العالمين


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع ممتاز ربي يوفقج """ بس خيتو لو التزمتي بخمس ايات كل اسبوع افضل وباقي الاسبوع راجعي الحفظ ""عشان اروم اتابع وياج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

خواتي ""ربي يوفقكن ""بس لو نلتزم كلنا بخمس ايات كل اسبوع وباقي الاسبوع للمراجعه احسن وافضل""والحفظ بكون اسهل :::مجرد اقتراح ::وربي يوفقنا

----------


## كيوت ومن

حبووبه  :Smile:  متى اسمع الايه الي عقبها ؟؟

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> حبووبه  متى اسمع الايه الي عقبها ؟؟


الغالية يوم الاثنين الياي بكون اخر يوم لتسميع الخمس ايات الاولي وعقب بنبدا خمس ايات يديده يعني تقدرين اتسمعين يوم الثلاثاء الياي تاريخ 18\8 ""وربي يوفقج

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشوه وهم لا يؤمنون ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وهم لا يؤمنون يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكفرون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## جزيرة الأمان

يزااااج الله خير أم رشوووود... 

أنا ما شفت ردج اللي فيه الحفظ بيكون كل أسبوع...

كنت أحسب كل يوم 5 آيات.. وبالصدفة شفته الحين..

مع إني كنت يايه أسمع من 6-10 بس يلا مو مشكلة باتريا الاثنين،،

الله يعطيج ألف عااااااااافيه....

----------


## غلا رووحي 24

الله يوفجكم

----------


## فتنة الكون

آبآآآآآآ

----------


## طفرت منه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشوه وهم لا يؤمنون ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وهم لا يؤمنون يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكفرون 
> صدق الله العظيم


في اخطاء

----------


## moonsmile

بِســــــمِ اللهِ الرَّحمَنِ الرَّحيِمِ

{الم(1)ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(2)الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ(3)وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ(4)أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ(5)}.
صفات المؤمنين وجزاء المتقين

ابتدأت السورة الكريمة بذكر أوصاف المتقين، وابتداء السورة بالحروف المقطعة {الم} وتصديرها بهذه الحروف الهجائية يجذب أنظار المعرضين عن هذا القرآن، إِذ يطرق أسماعهم لأول وهلة ألفاظٌ غير مألوفة في تخاطبهم، فينتبهوا إِلى ما يُلقى إِليهم من آياتٍ بينات، وفي هذه الحروف وأمثالها تنبيهٌ على "إِعجاز القرآن" فإِن هذا الكتاب منظومٌ من عين ما ينظمون منه كلامهم، فإِذا عجزوا عن الإِتيان بمثله، فذلك أعظم برهان على إِعجاز القرآن. 

يقول العلامة ابن كثير رحمه الله: إِنما ذكرت هذه الحروف في أوائل السورة بياناً لإِعجاز القرآن، وأن الخلق عاجزون عن معارضته بمثله، مع أنه مركب من هذه الحروف المقطعة التي يتخاطبون بها، وهو قول جمع من المحققين، وقد قرره الزمخشري في تفسيره الكشاف ونصره أتم نصر، وإِليه ذهب الإِمام "ابن تيمية" ثم قال: ولهذا كلُّ سورة افتتحت بالحروف، فلا بدَّ أن يذكر فيها الانتصار للقرآن، وبيانُ إِعجازه وعظمته مثل {الم* ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ} {المص* كِتَابٌ أُنزِلَ} {الم* تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ} {حم* وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ* إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ} وغير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على إِعجاز القرآن. 

ثم قال تعالى {ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ} أي هذا القرآن المنزل عليك يا محمد هو الكتابُ الذي لا يدانيه كتاب {لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ} أي لا شك في أنه من عند الله لمن تفكر وتدبر، أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد {هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} أي هادٍ للمؤمنين المتقين، الذين يتقون سخط الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ويدفعون عذابه بطاعته، قال ابن عباس: المتقون هم الذين يتقون الشرك، ويعملون بطاعة الله، وقال الحسن البصري: اتقوا ما حُرِّم عليهم، وأدَّوْا ما افتُرض عليهم.

ثم بيَّن تعالى صفات هؤلاء المتقين فقال {الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ} أي يصدقون بما غاب عنهم ولم تدركه حواسهم من البعث، والجنة، والنار، والصراط، والحساب، وغير ذلك من كل ما أخبر عنه القرآن أو النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام {وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ} أي يؤدونها على الوجه الأكمل بشروطها وأركانها، وخشوعها وآدابها.

قال ابن عباس: إِقامتُها: إِتمام الركوع والسجود والتلاوة والخشوع {وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ} أي ومن الذي أعطيناهم من الأموال ينفقون ويتصدقون في وجوه البر والإِحسان، والآية عامة تشمل الزكاة، والصدقة، وسائر النفقات، وهذا اختيار ابن جرير، وروي عن ابن عباس أن المراد بها زكاة الأموال.

قال ابن كثير: كثيراً ما يقرن تعالى بين الصلاة والإِنفاق من الأموال، لأن الصلاة حقُّ الله وهي مشتملة على توحيده وتمجيده والثناء عليه، والإِنْفاقُ هو الإِحسان إِلى المخلوقين وهو حق العبد، فكلٌ من النفقات الواجبة، والزكاة المفروضة داخل في الآية الكريمة.

{وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ} أي يصدقون بكل ما جئت به عن الله تعالى {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} أي وبما جاءت به الرسل من قبلك، لا يفرّقون بين كتب الله ولا بين رسله {وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ} أي ويعتقدون اعتقاداً جازماً لا يلابسه شك أو ارتياب بالدار الآخرة التي تتلو الدنيا، بما فيها من بعثٍ وجزاءٍ، وجنةٍ، ونار، وحساب، وميزان، وإِنما سميت الدار الآخرة لأنها بعد الدنيا.

{أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ} أي أولئك المتصفون بما تقدم من الصفات الجليلة، على نور وبيان وبصيرة من الله {وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} أي وأولئك هم الفائزون بالدرجات العالية في جنات النعيم.

----------


## ام رشووووووود

monnsmaile"""""""""""""'يزاج الله الجنه ووفقج ونور دربج الغلا ""عيل انتي عليج كل ما نحفظ ايات تعطينا الشرح مالها وربي يجزيج الجنه ""

----------


## ريانة_العود

اناابا احفظ

----------


## ام شواخي@

انا ابا احفظ وياكم ويزاكم الله خير 
والحين انا حافظه لين الايه 5
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون(3) والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا ابا احفظ وياكم ويزاكم الله خير 
> والحين انا حافظه لين الايه 5
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون(3) والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5)


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز واملاء ممتاز ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## عيناويه وبس

وبعد ضيفوني .. عندكم .. بس انا ولله الحمد حافظه شوي منها .. 

ويزاااج الله خير عالموضووع ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ألم
> ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
> الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون


ماشاء تسميعج ممتاز ""بس الغالية نسيتي كلمة اليك 
الله يجازي ام شواخي خيرا انتبهت لهذا الخطاء ""وربي يوفقج

----------


## وحدة صريحة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم و اولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## *أم الريامي*

وانا ان شاء الله وياااااكم 


بس نبا تشجيع قوي 

اذا وحدة كسلت تبعث لهااااا رساااالة خاااااصة تنبهااااا 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم *
ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين*
الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون*
والذين يؤمنون بما أنزلإليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون *
أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المهتدون*

----------


## moonsmile

> monnsmaile"""""""""""""'يزاج الله الجنه ووفقج ونور دربج الغلا ""عيل انتي عليج كل ما نحفظ ايات تعطينا الشرح مالها وربي يجزيج الجنه ""


ان شاء الله ولا يهمج أم راشد

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم و اولئك هم المفلحون


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز ""ربي يوفقج وتحفظين باقي السورة """

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> وانا ان شاء الله وياااااكم 
> 
> 
> بس نبا تشجيع قوي 
> 
> اذا وحدة كسلت تبعث لهااااا رساااالة خاااااصة تنبهااااا 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم *
> ...


تسميعج جيد الغالية ""بس عندج خطاء املائي ""واخر كلمة في الاية رقم 5 هم المفلحون ""وليس المهتدون "" راجعي الكلمات اللي بالخط الاحمر""" ربي يوفقج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

خواتي العزيزات """ربي يوفقكن """

راح اتكون في جائزه للي بتحفظ السورة ""والحفظ لازم يكون التسميع والاملاء ممتاز ""والجائزه عبارة عن وسام منقوش فيه اسم الفائزه الحقيقي""مع عبارة تهنئه جميله ""لحفظها سورة البقرة ""وتقدر تحتفظ فيه طول عمرها وتراويه عيالها ""ويفتخرون فيه ""ربي يوفقكن جميعا ""وتنالون كلكم اوسمه""

----------


## روزه

اشكرج اختي ام رشود ع المبادره الطيبه في تسميع السوره المباركه والله يبارك فيج ويكثر من أمثالج يارب^_^

وفي تسميعي للآيات الخمس الأولى أنا كاتبه كلمة أولئك مثل كتابة المصحف الشريف....... يعني تسميعي كله صح لأن جذي الدكتور فالكليه حفظنا السوره والكل ماشاء الله جذي سمعها فالموضوع المهم مايتغير معنى الكلمه فالقراءه الشفويه .......ليش اسمي مب مذكور فالقائمه بصيييييييييييييييييييييييح


وها تسميعي الثاني:: من الآيه رقم 6 لين 10

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون . ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين . يخادعون الله والذين 
ءامنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون . في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون . 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

[QUOTE=روزه;14937749]اشكرج اختي ام رشود ع المبادره الطيبه في تسميع السوره المباركه والله يبارك فيج ويكثر من أمثالج يارب^_^

وفي تسميعي للآيات الخمس الأولى أنا كاتبه كلمة أولئك مثل كتابة المصحف الشريف....... يعني تسميعي كله صح لأن جذي الدكتور فالكليه حفظنا السوره والكل ماشاء الله جذي سمعها فالموضوع المهم مايتغير معنى الكلمه فالقراءه الشفويه .......ليش اسمي مب مذكور فالقائمه بصيييييييييييييييييييييييح


وها تسميعي الثاني:: من الآيه رقم 6 لين 10

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون . ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين . يخادعون الله والذين 
ءامنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون . في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون . 

صدق الله العظيم[/QUOTE 
ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج عالتسميع الرائع""
الحين بضيف اسمج ولا تزعلييين الغلا ""ربي يسعدج

----------


## صدى101

اهـــئ اهــــئ , ,,


النت كآن مشفر عندي ><



ان شاء الله عالمسآ بس أراجع على حفظـي . .

----------


## ام رشووووووود

جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 

الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 
[U]

1\ ام رشووووووود بفضل الله حافظه السورة كاملة وسوف اراجعها معكن ونكسب الاجر جميعا  

2\ خفايا الروح ...........................

uae \3 وبس ...........................

4\ طفرت منه ...........................

5\ يابانية ...........5................

6\ اميرة السيدات ...........................

7\ O2 ا .............16..............

8\ جزيرة الامان ...............5............

9\ tamee222 ا .............5............. 

10\ صدي 101 ...........................

11\ غلا دبي ...........................

12\ فخر اهلي ...........................

13\ ام احمد خالد ...............5............

14\ رحاب الحياة ...............5............

15\ حورية uae ...........................

16\ بلوشية فديتني ................10...........

17\ ام بناتي 3 ...........................

18\ شمس الايمان ...........................

19\ مغناج ...........................

20\ ريان ...........................

21\ رافعه خشمي ...........................

22\ اموووله ...........................

23\ ام العنود9 ...........................

24\ كلوديا ...........................

25\ ع9ن0ا0و2يه ...........................

26\ ربيع الخريف ...........................

27\ جورية سعود ...........................

28\ رؤي11 ........................... 

29\ شموخ-85 .............5..............

30\ ومضات امل ........................... 

31\ لطوفه  ........................... 

32\ ام اليازي m ........................... 

33\ السولعانية .............10.............. 


34\ منوه الحلوه ........................... 

35\ طفرت منه .............16.............. 

36\ بشايررر ..............8............. 

37\ كيوت ومن .............5.............. 

38\ سندريلاء2009 ........................... 

40\ يالله حبك .............5.............. 

41\ وحده صريحه ........................... 

42\ نونو الحلوه ..............5............. 

43\ همس الشجون ........................... 

44\ الكرسي ........................... 

45\ اmoonsmail ا ..............16............. 

46\ روعة الامارات ........................... 

47\ الريم ........................... 

48\ روزه ..............10............. 

49\ ريمي ..............5............. 

50\ ريااااان .............5..............

51\ بنت الاياو ........................... 

52\ فتنة الكون ........................... 

53\ ريانة العود ........................... 

54\ ام شواخي ............5...............

55\ عيناويه بس ........................... 

56\ ام الريامي ..............5.............

----------


## صدى101

احيـــــنه بسـمع .. الحمدلله رآجعت على حفظي

" ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المهتدون
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأندرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وأبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب اليم ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخدعون الله والذين ءامنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون

----------


## يالله أحبك

اختية ليس 

(( ويقيمون الصلوة))

الصواب (( ويقيمون الصلاة ))

(( وأولئك هم المهتدون)) خطأ

والصواب هو 


(( وأولئك هم المفلحون ))

والخطأ ايضا قلتى فى الاية الكريمة (( يخدعون الله والذين ءامنو ))

والصواب هو (( يخادعون الله ))

وليس هناك ما ورد فى الاية الكريمة قولة تعالى 

((ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون)) تتمة الاية الى قولة تعالى (( وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون))

وايضا (( ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون ))

والصواب هو (( ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ))


والسموحة على القصور

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جدول الحفظ لتجمع عاشقات الجنة (لحفظ سورة البقرة ) باذن الله 
> 
> الاسم ::: عدد الايات التي حفظتها 
> [U]
> 
> 1\ ام رشووووووود بفضل الله حافظه السورة كاملة وسوف اراجعها معكن ونكسب الاجر جميعا  
> 
> 2\ خفايا الروح ...........................
> 
> ...







يزاج الله خير اختي ام رشووود 

انا الحمد لله حافظه السوره بس بغيت اراجعها وياكم

----------


## أأم منصور

انا ابي اشارك وياكم ..والله خاطري احفظ هالسورة وان شاء الله يقدرني لما فيه الخير..

ان شاء الله تقبلوني وياكم لو اني يايه متاخر ..

اتريا ردج ياام رشوود

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا ابي اشارك وياكم ..والله خاطري احفظ هالسورة وان شاء الله يقدرني لما فيه الخير..
> 
> ان شاء الله تقبلوني وياكم لو اني يايه متاخر ..
> 
> اتريا ردج ياام رشوود


مرحبا اختي """وبشرفنا انج اتكونين ويانا ""ونحن بعدنا بس حفظنا خمس ايات ""واخر يوم للتسميع يوم الاثنين ""يعني تقدرين تلحقينا احفظي من الاية 1-5 "" وتعالي سمعي :::وربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> احيـــــنه بسـمع .. الحمدلله رآجعت على حفظي
> 
> " ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المهتدون
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأندرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وأبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب اليم ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخدعون الله والذين ءامنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون


ربي يوفقج ويثبت حفظج بس عندج بعض الاخطاء >>>>>>>>>>>
اختية ليس 

(( ويقيمون الصلوة))

الصواب (( ويقيمون الصلاة ))

(( وأولئك هم المهتدون)) خطأ

والصواب هو 


(( وأولئك هم المفلحون ))

والخطأ ايضا قلتى فى الاية الكريمة (( يخدعون الله والذين ءامنو ))

والصواب هو (( يخادعون الله ))

وليس هناك ما ورد فى الاية الكريمة قولة تعالى 

((ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون)) تتمة الاية الى قولة تعالى (( وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون))

وايضا (( ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون ))

والصواب هو (( ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ))
وجزا الله خير اختي حبك يالله علي مراجعتها لتسميعج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يزاج الله خير اختي ام رشووود 
> 
> انا الحمد لله حافظه السوره بس بغيت اراجعها وياكم


ربي يوفقج ويثبت حفظج""

----------


## يالله أحبك

اكمل حفظى للاية الكريمة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



(( إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم

(7) ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون(9) فى قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا فى الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون (11)ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون(12) واذا قيل لهم أمنو كما آمن الناس قالو أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13)واذا لقوا الذين امنو قالوا أمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن (14) الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم فى طغيانهم يعمهون(15) أولثك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذى استوقدا نارا فلما أضاءت ما حولة ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم فى ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمى فهم لا يرجعون (18)أو كصيب من السماء فية ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم فى أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشو فية وإذا أظلم عليهم قامواولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شى قدير(20) ))

وان شاء الله بكمل الباقى

----------


## ashash

السلام عليكم ...

ممكن اشارك وياكم .. ادري اني متأخرة بس توني اجوف الموضوع

ان شالله تقبلوني وياكم ^^

و انا الحمدالله حافظة جزء وااحد من البقرة ..

عسب جي ابي اراجع هالجزء وياكم و أكمل حفظ الاجزاء الثانية من البقرة ...

و تسلمون على هذا الموضوع المفييد..



ردو علي بسرعة عسب اسمع و الحق عليكم ^^

----------


## صدى101

يزآج الله خير اختي حبك يالله وأختي أم رشود . .

ان شاء الله برآجع الحفظ بآجر وبكمل اللي عقبه ^^ 

الله يثبت حفظنـآ . .

----------


## صدى101

دعـــآء حفظ القـرآن .::

قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) : *"أعلمك دعاء لا تنسى القرآن: ’اللهم ارحمني بترك معاصيك أبداً ما أبقيتني، وارحمني من تكلف ما لا يعنني، وارزقني حسن المنظر فيما يرضيك عني، وألزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني، وارزقني أن أن أتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني.
اللهم نور بكتابك بصري، واشرح به صدري، وفرح به فلبي، وأطلق به لساني، واستعمل به بدني، وقوني على ذلك، وأعني عليه إنه لا معين عليه إلا أنت، لا إله إلا أنت‘"* 
العودة

(1) الكافي - محمد بن يعقوب الكليني - ج 2 - ص 577، رواية 2 (أخذ من برنامج المعجم لألفاظ الكتب الأربعة - مركز البحوث الكمبيوترية للعلوم الإسلامية)

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> ممكن اشارك وياكم .. ادري اني متأخرة بس توني اجوف الموضوع
> 
> ان شالله تقبلوني وياكم ^^
> 
> و انا الحمدالله حافظة جزء وااحد من البقرة ..
> 
> عسب جي ابي اراجع هالجزء وياكم و أكمل حفظ الاجزاء الثانية من البقرة ...
> ...


اختي العزيزه حياج ويانا ""وتشرفينا بوجودج"""التسميع بيكون من الاية 1-5 واخر يوم للتسميع يوم الاثنين ""باذن الله ""وعقب بنبدا ايات يديده ربي يوفقج للحفظ

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> دعـــآء حفظ القـرآن .::
> 
> قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) : *"أعلمك دعاء لا تنسى القرآن: ’اللهم ارحمني بترك معاصيك أبداً ما أبقيتني، وارحمني من تكلف ما لا يعنني، وارزقني حسن المنظر فيما يرضيك عني، وألزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني، وارزقني أن أن أتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني.
> اللهم نور بكتابك بصري، واشرح به صدري، وفرح به فلبي، وأطلق به لساني، واستعمل به بدني، وقوني على ذلك، وأعني عليه إنه لا معين عليه إلا أنت، لا إله إلا أنت‘"* 
> العودة
> 
> (1) الكافي - محمد بن يعقوب الكليني - ج 2 - ص 577، رواية 2 (أخذ من برنامج المعجم لألفاظ الكتب الأربعة - مركز البحوث الكمبيوترية للعلوم الإسلامية)


يزاج الله الفردوس ""وثبتج علي دينه وحفظج """"

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اكمل حفظى للاية الكريمة 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> (( إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم
> 
> (7) ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون(9) فى قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا فى الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون (11)ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون(12) واذا قيل لهم أمنو كما آمن الناس قالو أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13)واذا لقوا الذين امنو قالوا أمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن (14) الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم فى طغيانهم يعمهون(15) أولثك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذى استوقدا نارا فلما أضاءت ما حولة ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم فى ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمى فهم لا يرجعون (18)أو كصيب من السماء فية ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم فى أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشو فية وإذا أظلم عليهم قامواولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شى قدير(20) ))
> ...


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ""بس عندج كلمة حوله وليست حولة الاية 17 "" والاية رقم 15 كلمة يستهزئ وليس يستهزء وربي يوفقج لباقي الحفظ ""

----------


## الهمة العالية

انا ابا احفظ معاكم متى نبدأ

----------


## الهمه العاليه

*انا ابا احفظ معاكم متى نبدأ 
*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *انا ابا احفظ معاكم متى نبدأ 
> *


حياج ويانا ""نحن ابتدينه ""احفظي من الاية 1-5 وعقب تعالي سمعي اخر يوم للتسميع الاثنين""

----------


## همس الشجون

ما حد رد علية أبغي أشارك معاكن

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ما حد رد علية أبغي أشارك معاكن


حياج اختي تنورينا ""الحفظ من الاية 1-5 واخر يوم للتسميع الاثنين ""وعقب بنبدا ايات يديده ""وفقج ربي

----------


## بنوتة_قطر

انا وياكم الغاليه وان شالله بسمع بكره اذا الله راد....

----------


## ashash

> اختي العزيزه حياج ويانا ""وتشرفينا بوجودج"""التسميع بيكون من الاية 1-5 واخر يوم للتسميع يوم الاثنين ""باذن الله ""وعقب بنبدا ايات يديده ربي يوفقج للحفظ


 
تسلمين الغالية عالرد الطيب ..

و ان شالله نكمل حفظ سورة البقرة و غيرها من السور ..

يعني اللحين اسمع صح !!

و عادي لو أسمع أكثر عن المتفقين عليه ^^

و السموحة ..

----------


## ashash

يلا انا ببدأ أسمع ..

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 

ألم (1) 
ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2)
 الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)
 و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون (4)
 أولائك على هدى من ربهم و أولائك هم المفلحون (5)

----------


## نبض الأمة

السلام عليكم 

أنا أبأ أشارك معاكم ،،

وإذا قبلتوني ببدأ التسميع من باجر بإذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## الهمة العالية

انا محد رد عليه يحليلي

----------


## tamee222

اشحالج اختي ام رشوووودي؟

فديتج الغاليه انا ابغي اسمع صفحه كامله .. يعني مب خمس آيات لأني ابغي اخلص بسرعه ..
فعادي والا لازم امشي معاكم عسب ما تصير خربطه .. 

المهم هذا تسميعي لليوم ..
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
" إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقولوا آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يشعرون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن ،, الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ، أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدون "

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يلا انا ببدأ أسمع ..
> 
> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ألم (1) 
> ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2)
>  الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون (3)
>  و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون (4)
>  أولائك على هدى من ربهم و أولائك هم المفلحون (5)


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ""بس عندج بعض الاخطاء في الاملائية ""اللي بلون الاحمر ""وربي يوفقج للحفظ

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> أنا أبأ أشارك معاكم ،،
> 
> وإذا قبلتوني ببدأ التسميع من باجر بإذن الله


حياج ويان اختي وتشرفينا ""اسمعي من الاية 1-5 وربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا محد رد عليه يحليلي


الغالية حياج ويانا ""التسميع بيكون من الاية 1-5 واخر يوم للتسميع الاثنين باذن الله ""وعقب بنبدا ايات يديده ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اشحالج اختي ام رشوووودي؟
> 
> فديتج الغاليه انا ابغي اسمع صفحه كامله .. يعني مب خمس آيات لأني ابغي اخلص بسرعه ..
> فعادي والا لازم امشي معاكم عسب ما تصير خربطه .. 
> 
> المهم هذا تسميعي لليوم ..
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> " إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقولوا آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يشعرون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن ،, الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ، أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدون "


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ::اخر كلمة مهتدين""وليس مهتدون ""وربي يوفقج 

بالنسبة لسؤالج لو نلتزم بخمس ايات احسن عشان الحفظ يكون اسهل ونراجع باقي الاسبوع"" وربي يوفقج

----------


## tamee222

خلاص اوكي 

بلتزم وبحفظ خمس آيات 

ومشكوره الغلا

----------


## ع9ن0ا0و2يه

يلا بسمع 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم (1) ذالك الكتاب لاريبه فيه هودا للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون( 4 )اولئيك على هودا من ربهم واولئيك هم المفلحون( 5)

----------


## الماركه شما

جزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## دلع 2009

انا ابا معاكم وان شاء الله الله اساعدنه على انه نحفظها

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يلا بسمع 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الم (1) ذالك الكتاب لاريبه فيه هودا للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون( 4 )اولئيك على هودا من ربهم واولئيك هم المفلحون( 5)


ماشاء الله تسميعج رائع ""عندج غلطات املائي "" الاية رقم 1 لا ريب وليس لا ريبه الاية رقم 2 كلمة هدي وليست هودا والاية رقم 5 اولئك وليس اولئيك وكلمة هدي وليست هودا ""ربي يوفقج لياقي الحفظ

----------


## دلع 2009

انا ابا معاكم وان شاء الله الله اساعدنه على انه نحفظها

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا ابا معاكم وان شاء الله الله اساعدنه على انه نحفظها


حياج ويان اختي ""احفظي من الاية رقم 1-5 وتعالي سمعي ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## أم عبير..

السلام عليكم

انااا اباا احفظ معاكم

----------


## ام اليازيm

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم (!) ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) واللذين يؤمنون بما وانزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون(5)

----------


## جمال الوهم

انشالله انا بعد ابا انضم معاكم .... و باجر بسمع  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

تسميعي الجزء الثاني (6-10):

إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) 
ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم (7)
و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و اليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين (8)
يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون الا انفسهم و ما يشعرون (9) 
في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب عظيم (10)

----------


## نبض الأمة

جزااااك الله خير أم رشوووود  :Smile: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5)

----------


## صدى101

تسميعي . .

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك ومآ انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون . 
ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشآوه ولهم عذاب أليم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون .

----------


## روعه_الامارات

تسمعيي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحـــيم 


ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بماأنزل اليك وماأنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هــم المــفلحوون (5)

----------


## ام شواخي@

السلام عليكم بكمل الحفظ من الايه 1 الي الايه 10
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون 
ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم أانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يومنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشوة فهم لا يومنون ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون

----------


## أسـومـهـ

انا ابا ,,,,,,,,, فيه مجال .....!

----------


## السولعانية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون*الا إنهم هم المفسدون ولاكن لا يشعرون*وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا ءانؤمن كما ءامن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون*وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا واذا خلوا الى شيطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون* الله يستهزءبهم ويمدهم في طغينهم يعمهون*أولئك الذين اشتروا الضللة بالهدى فما ربحت تجرتهم وما كانوا مهتدين * 
*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم (!) ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) واللذين يؤمنون بما وانزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون(5)


ماشاء اله عليج تسميع رائع ""بس عندج بعض الاخطاء"ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميعي الجزء الثاني (6-10):
> 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) 
> ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم (7)
> و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و اليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين (8)
> يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون الا انفسهم و ما يشعرون (9) 
> في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب عظيم (10)


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ""بس اخر اية عذاب اليم وليس عظيم ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> جزااااك الله خير أم رشوووود 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5)


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز واملاء ممتاز ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميعي . .
> 
> " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك ومآ انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون . 
> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشآوه ولهم عذاب أليم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون .


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز ""بس عندج بعض الاخطاء ربي يوفقج

----------


## ashash

> ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ""بس اخر اية عذاب اليم وليس عظيم ""ربي يوفقج


 
صح والله 

مشكورة ام رشوووود ^^

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسمعيي
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحـــيم 
> 
> 
> ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بماأنزل اليك وماأنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هــم المــفلحوون (5)


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع واملاء ممتاز "ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم بكمل الحفظ من الايه 1 الي الايه 10
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون توجد اية ناقصهرقم 5 
> ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم أانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يومنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشوة فهم لا يومنون ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون


ماشاء الله عليج ""بس في اية رقم 5 مب موجوده وفيبعض الاخطاء الاملائية ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون*الا إنهم هم المفسدون ولاكن لا يشعرون*وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا ءانؤمن كما ءامن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون*وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا واذا خلوا الى شيطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون* الله يستهزءبهم ويمدهم في طغينهم يعمهون*أولئك الذين اشتروا الضللة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين * 
> *


تسميعج رائع ""بس عندج بعض الاخطاء ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## بنت الخريف

ابا ابا ابا ابا ابا ابا

----------


## كلوديا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم()ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين()الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون()والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون ()اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الم()ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين()الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون()والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون ()اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز ربي يوفقج

----------


## ashash

تسميعي الجزء الثالث (11-15):


و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا فالأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لايعلمون (11)
و إذا قيل لهم آمنو كما آمن الناس قالو أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا هم السفهاء و لكن لا يشعرون (12)
و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالو آمنا و خلو إلى شياطينهم قالو إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون (13)
الله يستهزؤ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (14)
أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانو مهتدين (15)

----------


## ام شواخي@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ن
واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون #الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون #واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون #واذا لقو اللذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالواانا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون #الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون #

----------


## jro0o7

أنا أبا و عندي اقتراح بعد ليش ما يكون مع الشرح احس بيكون احسن
او نكون مجموعات مكونة من عدد معين ونتابع بعض شو رايكم؟

----------


## نبض الأمة

اقتراحج حلو يا جروح وأريح لأم رشود ،،

بالنسبة للتسميع يا ام رشود هل كل يوم اسمع خمس ايات 
او اترياج انتي تحددين لي عدد الايات و اليوم اللي اسمع فيه ؟؟!

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميعي الجزء الثالث (11-15):
> 
> 
> و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا فالأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لايعلمون (11)
> و إذا قيل لهم آمنو كما آمن الناس قالو أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا هم السفهاء و لكن لا يشعرون (12)
> و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالو آمنا واذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالو إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون (13)
> الله يستهزؤ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (14)
> أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانو مهتدين (15)


تسميع جيد ""بس عندج كلمات ناصه وغلطات املائيه ارجو المراجعه""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اقتراحج حلو يا جروح وأريح لأم رشود ،،
> 
> بالنسبة للتسميع يا ام رشود هل كل يوم اسمع خمس ايات 
> او اترياج انتي تحددين لي عدد الايات و اليوم اللي اسمع فيه ؟؟!


الغالية كل اسبوع سمعي خمس ايات ""وربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ن
> واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون #الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون #واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون #واذا لقو اللذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالواانا معكم  انما نحن مستهزءون #الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون #


ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز بس عندج بعض الاخطاء ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أنا أبا و عندي اقتراح بعد ليش ما يكون مع الشرح احس بيكون احسن
> او نكون مجموعات مكونة من عدد معين ونتابع بعض شو رايكم؟


ان شاء الله ""افتراح حلو وراح اقسم الاخوات الي مجموعات ""ونرتب الحفظ""ربي يوفقج 
وبعد ابا من الاخوات اللي حافظه السورة كامله اتساعدني فالتسميع ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

خواتي يوم 18\8 نبدا الحفظ من الاية 5-10 واخر يوم للتسميع راح يكون 24\8 الي هو يوم الاثنين الياي ""وربي يوفق""

----------


## همس الشجون

أعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ألم , ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ,الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون, والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون))

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## غلا_دبي

السلام عليكم خواتي .. الله يثبتنا وياكم على طاعته ان شاء الله ..

اليوم بسمع لج مراجعه الجزء الاول + تسميع الجزء الثاني 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ألم 1 ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين 2 الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 3 والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون 4 اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون 5 ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 6 ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 7 ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين 8 يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم وهم لا يعلمون 9 في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم10)

----------


## وحدة صريحة

بسمع من الاول الى الايه 10 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقولُ آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخادعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون

----------


## moonsmile

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (6) خَتَمَ اللّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ ۖ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عظِيمٌ (7) وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (8) يُخَادِعُونَ اللّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُم وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللّهُ مَرَضاً ۖ وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ (10)

التفسير الميسر للقرآن الكريم

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ءأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (6)

إن الذين جحدوا ما أُنزل إليك من ربك استكبارًا وطغيانًا, لن يقع منهم الإيمان, سواء أخوَّفتهم وحذرتهم من عذاب الله, أم تركت ذلك؛ لإصرارهم على باطلهم.

خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (7) 

طبع الله على قلوب هؤلاء وعلى سمعهم, وجعل على أبصارهم غطاء; بسبب كفرهم وعنادهم مِن بعد ما تبيَّن لهم الحق, فلم يوفقهم للهدى, ولهم عذاب شديد في نار جهنم.

وَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (8)

ومن الناس فريق يتردد متحيِّرًا بين المؤمنين والكافرين, وهم المنافقون الذين يقولون بألسنتهم: صدَّقْنَا بالله وباليوم الآخر, وهم في باطنهم كاذبون لم يؤمنوا.

يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9)
يعتقدون بجهلهم أنهم يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا بإظهارهم الإيمان وإضمارهم الكفر, وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم; لأن عاقبة خداعهم تعود عليهم. ومِن فرط جهلهم لا يُحِسُّون بذلك; لفساد قلوبهم.

فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمْ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ (10)
في قلوبهم شكٌّ وفساد فابْتُلوا بالمعاصي الموجبة لعقوبتهم, فزادهم الله شكًا, ولهم عقوبة موجعة بسبب كذبهم ونفاقهم.

----------


## moonsmile

المشاركات في الحفظ ما شاء الله (حسب الحروف الأبجدية)

1	~~~~~	همس الشجون
2	~~~~~	الريم
3	~~~~~	السولعانية
4	~~~~~	الكرسي
5	~~~~~	الهمة العالية
6	~~~~~	ام احمد خالد
7	~~~~~	ام الريامي
8	~~~~~	ام العنود9 
9	~~~~~	ام اليازي
10	~~~~~	ام بناتي 3 
11	~~~~~	ام رشووووووود 
12	~~~~~	ام شواخي@
13	~~~~~	اموووله
14	~~~~~	اميرة السيدات 
15	~~~~~	أأم منصور
16	~~~~~	أسـومـهـ
17	~~~~~	أم عبير..
18	~~~~~	بشايررر
19	~~~~~	بلوشية فديتني
20	~~~~~	بنت الاياو
21	~~~~~	بنت الخريف
22	~~~~~	بنوتة_قطر
23	~~~~~	جزيرة الامان
24	~~~~~	جمال الوهم
25	~~~~~	جورية سعود 
26	~~~~~	حورية
27	~~~~~	خفايا الروح 
28	~~~~~	دلع 2009
29	~~~~~	رافعه خشمي
30	~~~~~	ربيع الخريف
31	~~~~~	رحاب الحياة
32	~~~~~	روزه
33	~~~~~	روعه_الامارات
34	~~~~~	رؤي11 
35	~~~~~	ريااااان
36	~~~~~	ريان
37	~~~~~	ريانة العود
38	~~~~~	ريمي
39	~~~~~	سندريلاء2009
40	~~~~~	شمس الايمان
41	~~~~~	شموخ-85
42	~~~~~	صدى101
43	~~~~~	طفرت منه 
44	~~~~~	ع9ن0ا0و2يه
45	~~~~~	عيناويه بس
46	~~~~~	غلا_دبي
47	~~~~~	فتنة الكون
48	~~~~~	فخر اهلي
49	~~~~~	كلوديا
50	~~~~~	كيوت ومن
51	~~~~~	لطوفه
52	~~~~~	مغناج
53	~~~~~	منوه الحلوه
54	~~~~~	نبض الأمة
55	~~~~~	نونو الحلوه
56	~~~~~	همس الشجون
57	~~~~~	وبس uae
58	~~~~~	وحده صريحه
59	~~~~~	ومضات امل
60	~~~~~	يابانية 
61	~~~~~	يالله أحبك
ashash	~~~~~	62
jro0o7	~~~~~	63
moonsmail	~~~~~	64
O2	~~~~~	65
tamee222	~~~~~	66

----------


## moonsmile

حبيت أساعدج أم رشود في المتابعة
فكل وحدة تحدد كم آية حفظت مثلا:





> المشاركات في الحفظ ما شاء الله (حسب الحروف الأبجدية)
> 
> 1	~~~~~	همس الشجون
> 2	~~~~~	الريم
> 3	~~~~~	السولعانية
> 4	~~~~~	الكرسي
> 5	~~~~~	الهمة العالية
> 6	~~~~~	ام احمد خالد
> 7	~~~~~	ام الريامي
> ...

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم خواتي .. الله يثبتنا وياكم على طاعته ان شاء الله ..
> 
> اليوم بسمع لج مراجعه الجزء الاول + تسميع الجزء الثاني 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (ألم 1 ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين 2 الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 3 والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون 4 اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون 5 ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 6 ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 7 ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين 8 يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم وهم لا يعلمون 9 في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم10)


ماشاء الله عليج تسميع ممتاز ""بس الاية رقم 9 وما يشعرون ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (6) خَتَمَ اللّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ ۖ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عظِيمٌ (7) وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُم بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (8) يُخَادِعُونَ اللّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُم وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللّهُ مَرَضاً ۖ وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ (10)
> 
> التفسير الميسر للقرآن الكريم
> 
> إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ءأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (6)
> 
> إن الذين جحدوا ما أُنزل إليك من ربك استكبارًا وطغيانًا, لن يقع منهم الإيمان, سواء أخوَّفتهم وحذرتهم من عذاب الله, أم تركت ذلك؛ لإصرارهم على باطلهم.
> ...


ربي يوفقج""ويحفظج

----------


## بيانات

انا بنظم لكم اذا مممكن

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> حبيت أساعدج أم رشود في المتابعة
> فكل وحدة تحدد كم آية حفظت مثلا:


ربي يوفقج والله كله بيميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> المشاركات في الحفظ ما شاء الله (حسب الحروف الأبجدية)
> 
> المجموعه الاولي يراجع التسميع بواسطة .....رحاب الحياة .................................
> 
> 1	~~~~~	همس الشجون
> 2	~~~~~	الريم
> 3	~~~~~	السولعانية
> 4	~~~~~	الكرسي
> 5	~~~~~	الهمة العالية
> ...

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*خواتي كل وحده اتسوي نسخ للجدول وتكتب كم اية حفظت ""طبعا عقب ما تسمع ""وربي يوفقكن*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسمع من الاول الى الايه 10 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقولُ آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخادعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج """تسميع رائع

----------


## ام رشووووووود

خواتي ابا منكن اللي حافظه السورة كاملة اتقولي عشان اتساعدني في التسميع والمراجعه وبعطيها مجموعه اتابع وياها ""

----------


## صدى101

ان شاء الله . . ابله

----------


## صدى101

المجموعه الثانيه يراجع التسميع بواسطة .....................................

23 ~~~~~ جزيرة الامان
24 ~~~~~ جمال الوهم
25 ~~~~~ جورية سعود 
26 ~~~~~ حورية
27 ~~~~~ خفايا الروح 
28 ~~~~~ دلع 2009
29 ~~~~~ رافعه خشمي
30 ~~~~~ ربيع الخريف
31 ~~~~~ رحاب الحياة
32 ~~~~~ روزه
33 ~~~~~ روعه_الامارات
34 ~~~~~ رؤي11 
35 ~~~~~ ريااااان
36 ~~~~~ ريان
37 ~~~~~ ريانة العود
38 ~~~~~ ريمي
39 ~~~~~ سندريلاء2009
40 ~~~~~ شمس الايمان
41 ~~~~~ شموخ-85
*42 ( 16 ) صدى101*
43 ~~~~~ طفرت منه 
44 ~~~~~ ع9ن0ا0و2يه

----------


## صدى101

إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشآوة ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخآدعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدو فالأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هو المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قآلوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهـآء ألا إنهم هم السفهـآء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلو إلى شيآطينهم قالوا انا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئين الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيآنهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانو مهتدين .

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> خواتي ابا منكن اللي حافظه السورة كاملة اتقولي عشان اتساعدني في التسميع والمراجعه وبعطيها مجموعه اتابع وياها ""




انا الحمد لله حافظة السورة 

وإن شاء الله اقدر اساعد في التسميع 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 


ختم الله علي قلوبهم وعلي سمعهم وعلي ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 



ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الأخروماهم بمؤمنين 

يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون

في مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون

----------


## ام رشووووووود

المشاركات في الحفظ ما شاء الله (حسب الحروف الأبجدية)

المجموعه الاولي يراجع التسميع بواسطة .....رحاب الحياة .................................

1 ~~~~~ همس الشجون
2 ~~~~~ الريم
3 ~~~~~ السولعانية
4 ~~~~~ الكرسي
5 ~~~~~ الهمة العالية
6 ~~~~~ ام احمد خالد
7 ~~~~~ ام الريامي
8 ~~~~~ ام العنود9 
9 ~~~~~ ام اليازي
10 ~~~~~ ام بناتي 3 
11 ~~~~~ ام رشووووووود حافظه السورة كاملة بفضل الله 
12 ~~~~~ ام شواخي@
13 ~~~~~ اموووله
14 ~~~~~ اميرة السيدات 
15 ~~~~~ أأم منصور
16 ~~~~~ أسـومـهـ
17 ~~~~~ أم عبير..
18 ~~~~~ بشايررر
19 ~~~~~ بلوشية فديتني
20 ~~~~~ بنت الاياو
21 ~~~~~ بنت الخريف
22 ~~~~~ بنوتة_قطر

المجموعه الثانيه يراجع التسميع بواسطة .............ام خالد احمد ........................

23 ~~~~~ جزيرة الامان
24 ~~~~~ جمال الوهم
25 ~~~~~ جورية سعود 
26 ~~~~~ حورية
27 ~~~~~ خفايا الروح 
28 ~~~~~ دلع 2009
29 ~~~~~ رافعه خشمي
30 ~~~~~ ربيع الخريف
31 ~~~~~ رحاب الحياة
32 ~~~~~ روزه
33 ~~~~~ روعه_الامارات
34 ~~~~~ رؤي11 
35 ~~~~~ ريااااان
36 ~~~~~ ريان
37 ~~~~~ ريانة العود
38 ~~~~~ ريمي
39 ~~~~~ سندريلاء2009
40 ~~~~~ شمس الايمان
41 ~~~~~ شموخ-85
42 ~~~~~ صدى101
43 ~~~~~ طفرت منه 
44 ~~~~~ ع9ن0ا0و2يه

المجموعه الثالثة يراجع التسميع بواسطة ..........ام رشوووووووووود...................

45 ~~~~~ عيناويه بس
46 ~~~~~ غلا_دبي
47 ~~~~~ فتنة الكون
48 ~~~~~ فخر اهلي
49 ~~~~~ كلوديا
50 ~~~~~ كيوت ومن
51 ~~~~~ لطوفه
52 ~~~~~ مغناج
53 ~~~~~ منوه الحلوه
54 ~~~~~ نبض الأمة
55 ~~~~~ نونو الحلوه
56 ~~~~~ همس الشجون
57 ~~~~~ وبس uae
58 ~~~~~ وحده صريحه
59 ~~~~~ ومضات امل
60 ~~~~~ يابانية 
61 ~~~~~ يالله أحبك
ashash ~~~~~ 62
jro0o7 ~~~~~ 63
moonsmail ~~~~~ 64
O2 ~~~~~ 65
tamee222 ~~~~~ 66

----------


## ام رشووووووود

كل وحده اتسمع واخر شي تكتب رقم المجموعه اللي فيها ""عشان يكون سهل للمراجعات ""ربي يوفقنا

----------


## ام اليازيm

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم (1) ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) اللذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4) اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون (5)ان اللذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تذرهم لا يومنون (6)ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم (7)ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمومنين (8)يخدعون الله والذين امنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعورن(9)في قلوبهم مرضا فزادهم الله مرضا بما كانوا يكذبون(10) اذ قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون (11) الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعورن(12)

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 
> 
> 
> ختم الله علي قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يزاااج الله خير ما شاء الله على الحفظ الله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم (1) ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون (4) اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون (5)ان اللذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تذرهم لا يومنون (6)ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم (7)ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8)يخادعون الله والذين امنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعورن(9)في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) اذ قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون (11) الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعورن(12)


يزااج الله خير الله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

المجموعه الثانيه يراجع التسميع بواسطة .............ام احمد خالد ........................

23 ~~~~~ جزيرة الامان
24 ~~~~~ جمال الوهم
25 ~~~~~ جورية سعود 
26 ~~~~~ حورية
27 ~~~~~ خفايا الروح 
28 ~~~~~ دلع 2009
29 ~~~~~ رافعه خشمي
30 ~~~~~ ربيع الخريف
31 ~~~~~ رحاب الحياة
32 ~~~~~ روزه
33 ~~~~~ روعه_الامارات
34 ~~~~~ رؤي11 
35 ~~~~~ ريااااان
36 ~~~~~ ريان
37 ~~~~~ ريانة العود
38 ~~~~~ ريمي
39 ~~~~~ سندريلاء2009
40 ~~~~~ شمس الايمان
41 ~~~~~ شموخ-85
42 ~~~~~ صدى101
43 ~~~~~ طفرت منه 
44 ~~~~~ ع9ن0ا0و2يه

----------


## جزيرة الأمان

السلام عليكم،،،،

ببدأ بالتسميع من 6 - 10

(( إن الذين كفروا سواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون* ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصرهم غشوةٌ ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين* يخدعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضٌ ولهم عذابٌ أليم بما كانوا يكذبون))


مجموعة أم خالد أحمد

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[

QUOTE=صدى101;15030061]إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشآوة ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخآدعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدو فالأرض  فى  قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هو المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قآلوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهـآء ألا إنهم هم السفهـآء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلو إلى شيآطينهم قالوا انا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئين الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيآنهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانو مهتدين .[/QUOTE]

بارك الله فيج تسميع ممتاز

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم،،،،
> 
> ببدأ بالتسميع من 6 - 10
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (( إن الذين كفروا سواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون* ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصرهم غشوةٌ ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين* يخدعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضٌ مرضا ولهم عذابٌ أليم بما كانوا يكذبون))
> 
> 
> مجموعة أم خالد أحمد


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> المشاركات في الحفظ ما شاء الله (حسب الحروف الأبجدية)
> 
> المجموعه الاولي يراجع التسميع بواسطة .....رحاب الحياة .................................
> 
> 1 ~~~~~ همس الشجون
> 2 ~~~~~ الريم
> 3 ~~~~~ السولعانية
> 4 ~~~~~ الكرسي
> 5 ~~~~~ الهمة العالية
> ...


هاي المجموعه الاولى الرجاء الكتابة اسفل التسميع رقم المجموعة ليسهل الموضوع

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ابا اشارك معاكم

شكلي متأخرة هئ هئ

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ابا اشارك معاكم
> 
> شكلي متأخرة هئ هئ


حياج ويان اختي ""وراح اتكونين بالمجموعه الرابعه ""الحفظ من الاية 1-10 وعقب تعالي سمعي ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

المجموعه الثالثة يراجع التسميع بواسطة ..........ام رشوووووووووود...................

45 ~~5~~~ عيناويه بس
46 ~~~10~~ غلا_دبي
47 ~~~~~ فتنة الكون
48 ~~~~~ فخر اهلي
49 ~~~~~ كلوديا
50 ~~5~~~ كيوت ومن
51 ~~~~~ لطوفه
52 ~~~~~ مغناج
53 ~~~~~ منوه الحلوه
54 ~~~~~ نبض الأمة
55 ~~5~~~ نونو الحلوه
56 ~~~~~ همس الشجون
57 ~~~~~ وبس uae
58 ~~~10~~ وحده صريحه
59 ~~~~~ ومضات امل
60 ~~~5~~ يابانية 
61 ~~~5~~ يالله أحبك
ashash ~~~~~ 62
jro0o7 ~~~~~ 63
moonsmil ~~16~~~ 64
O2 ~~16~~~ 65
tamee222 ~~~5~~ 66

----------


## وحدة صريحة

من المجموووعه الثااالثه ^^
حافظه من 1 الى 10

----------


## tamee222

مشكورات خواتي على هذي المبادره الطيبه 

وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكن

بس عندي سؤال لأم رشوووووووووودي انا الحين سمعت الى الآيه 16 
اكمل والا اتريا البنات لين يوصلون ..

----------


## )(SMAHR)(

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

أبي أنضم وياكم إذا ممكن 

و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## رحاب الحياة

قال تعالى"إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون* ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم* ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين* يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون*في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون"المجموعة الثانية

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> قال تعالى"إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون* ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم* ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين* يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون*في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون"المجموعة الثانية



ماشاءالله تسميع ممتاز

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> مشكورات خواتي على هذي المبادره الطيبه 
> 
> وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكن
> 
> بس عندي سؤال لأم رشوووووووووودي انا الحين سمعت الى الآيه 16 
> اكمل والا اتريا البنات لين يوصلون ..


الغالية لو تروميين عادي ""بس لا تكثري علي عمرج لالن الحفظ يوم يكون بسرعه ""بتنسينه بسرعه ""يعني خلج شوي شوي وعلي راحتج عشان اتثبتين الحفظ ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> أبي أنضم وياكم إذا ممكن 
> 
> و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


حياج ويانا اختي ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## همس الشجون

السلام عليكم

حبيت أسمعكم الآية 5-10 و أنا بالمجوعة الأولى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون, ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم, ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين, يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون, في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون)

----------


## tamee222

> الغالية لو تروميين عادي ""بس لا تكثري علي عمرج لالن الحفظ يوم يكون بسرعه ""بتنسينه بسرعه ""يعني خلج شوي شوي وعلي راحتج عشان اتثبتين الحفظ ""ربي يوفقج


خلاص بمشي وياكم خمس آيات عسب يثبت الحفظ

----------


## غلا_دبي

يزاكم الله خير والله يثبتنا ويثبتكم على طاعته .. 

شو رايكم لو وحده تسوي شعار حق الحلقه وكل وحده تحطه في توقيعها عشان اللي ماتعرف عن الموضوع تشوف الشعار ونزيد البنات .. شو رايكم في الفكره ؟؟

----------


## جورية سعود

عزيزتي أم رشوووود الغالية أنا حافظة السورة كاملة ولله الحمد------ مشكلتي ما أفتح المنتدى وايد علشان أكون متطوعة في التسميع ---- فيسعدني أشوف التنافس بين العضوات ------ على فكرة الاسبوع اللي طاف كنت كسلانةفي تسميع الجزء الأول ----اليوم في الدوام بيضت الوجه الحمدلله سمعت لي زميلتي------ ويوم الأربعاء تسميع الجزء الأول مع نص الجزء الثاني

----------


## شموخ_85

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون()ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم()ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين() يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون() في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ()"

صدق الله العظيم


المجموعه الثانية

----------


## ام شما 2009

الغاليه انا ابا اشترك في التحفيظ

----------


## عويش88

السموحة ادري داشة عرض ومتاخرة

بس انا بعد ابى اشترك...

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حبيت أسمعكم الآية 5-10 و أنا بالمجوعة الأولى
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون, ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم, ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين, يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون, في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون)


يزاااج الله خير والله يثبج يا رب

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يزاكم الله خير والله يثبتنا ويثبتكم على طاعته .. 
> 
> شو رايكم لو وحده تسوي شعار حق الحلقه وكل وحده تحطه في توقيعها عشان اللي ماتعرف عن الموضوع تشوف الشعار ونزيد البنات .. شو رايكم في الفكره ؟؟


فكرة حلوه الغالية ""ويلا نبدا كل وحده اتسوي شعار وربنا يوفقنا "يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> عزيزتي أم رشوووود الغالية أنا حافظة السورة كاملة ولله الحمد------ مشكلتي ما أفتح المنتدى وايد علشان أكون متطوعة في التسميع ---- فيسعدني أشوف التنافس بين العضوات ------ على فكرة الاسبوع اللي طاف كنت كسلانةفي تسميع الجزء الأول ----اليوم في الدوام بيضت الوجه الحمدلله سمعت لي زميلتي------ ويوم الأربعاء تسميع الجزء الأول مع نص الجزء الثاني


ربي يوفقج ""

----------


## يابانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايومنون
ختم الله قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين
يخادعون الله والذين آمنو ومايخدعون الا انفسهم ومايشعرون 
في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون()ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم()ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين() يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون() في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ()"
> 
> صدق الله العظيم
> 
> 
> المجموعه الثانية



بارك الله فيج تسميع ممتاز الله يوفقج

----------


## كلوديا

[QUOTE=شموخ_85;15045126]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون()ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم()ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين() يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون() في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ()"

صدق الله العظيم


التصحيح/ وباليوم الآخر

----------


## jro0o7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالاخرة هم موقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم وأؤلئك هم المفلحون

----------


## jro0o7

"إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سعمهم و أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الاخر و ما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين آمنو و ما يخدعون الا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون"

----------


## ::ريمي::

المجموعة الثانية ...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن الذين كفروا سواءٌُ عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوةُُ ولهم عذاب أليم . ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين .يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون ألا انفسهم وما يشعرون .في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذابٌ عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون...

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايومنون
> ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
> ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين
> يخادعون الله والذين آمنو ومايخدعون الا انفسهم ومايشعرون 
> في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون


المجموعة الثالثة
يزاااج الله خير والله يثبج يا رب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالاخرة هم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم وأؤلئك هم المفلحون


المجموعة الثالثة
يزااج الله خير الله يثبتج يارب

----------


## ÷~فخر اهلي~÷

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلوة و مما رزقنهم ينفقون و الذين يؤمنون بما انزل أليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالأخر هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم و اولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمع و على ابصرهم غشوة و لهم عذاب أليم و من الناس من يقولو آمنا بالله و باليوم الاخر و ماهم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين آمنو و ما يخدعو الا انفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذابا عظيم بما كانو يكذبون ))

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> "إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و علىسمعهم وعلى  أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الاخر و ما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين آمنو و ما يخدعون الا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون"


المجموعة الثالثة
يزااج الله خير والله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> المجموعة الثانية ...
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن الذين كفروا سواءٌُ عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوةُُ ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين .يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون ألا انفسهم وما يشعرون .في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذابٌ أليم بما كانوا يكذبون...
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


يزاااج الله خير والله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ((ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلوة و مما رزقنهم ينفقون و الذين يؤمنون بما انزل أليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالأخر هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم و اولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على ابصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الاخر و ماهم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين آمنو و ما يخدعون الا انفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانو يكذبون ))


المجموعة الثالثة

يزااج الله خير والله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## smile

ممكن انضم الكم .. اليوم قريت الموضوع

----------


## ام رشووووووود

يزاج الله خير رحاب الحياة وثبتج علي دينه وادخلج جنته وغفر لج ولوالديج ولجميع اهلج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ممكن انضم الكم .. اليوم قريت الموضوع


حياج اختي اتنورينا """

----------


## مهاجره

ابا انضم معاكم بس في اي مجموعه راح اكون 
وبسمع 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألم. ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون. والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون. اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون. ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون. ختم الله على قلوبهم على وسمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم. ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين. يخادعون الله وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون.

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> ابا انضم معاكم بس في اي مجموعه راح اكون 
> وبسمع 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألم. ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون. والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون. اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون. ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون. ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم. ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين. يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون.


يزااج الله خير والله يثبتج يا رب
ان شاء الله أم رشوووود بتحطج في مجموعة

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> ابا انضم معاكم بس في اي مجموعه راح اكون 
> وبسمع 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألم. ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون. والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون. اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون. ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون. ختم الله على قلوبهم على وسمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم. ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين. يخادعون الله وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون.


حياج اختي ويانا ""انضمي للمجوعه الاولي مع ام خالداحمد"""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام احمد خالد

http://www.ketaballah.net/showquran.html


موقع يساعد على الحفظ

إن شاءالله تستفيدون منه

----------


## أأم منصور

الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرهم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم اؤلئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرض ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون واذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا آنؤمن كما آمنا السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنو قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا ان معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم ووماهم بمهتدون ..

----------


## آهات الورد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاج الله خير على هالخطوة الطيبه
أنا حابه انضم وياكم..وربنا يوفقنا جميع..

----------


## )(SMAHR)(

بسمع اليوم إن شاء الله

بس ما أعرف أنا في أي مجموعة

و أنا مع الأخت اللي إقترحت موضوع لكل مجموعة أفضل

وفقنا الله و إياكم إن شاء الله 


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقنهم ينفقون ،

و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالأخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدىً من ربهم و أولئك هم 

المفلحون ، إن الذين كفروا سواءَ عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم و على أسماعهم و 

على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم ، و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين ، 

يخادعون الله و الذين آمنو و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم 

عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون .


و فقنا الله و إياكم لحفظ كتابه الكريم 

و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرهم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم و اؤلئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرض ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا آنؤمن كما آمنا السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنو قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانو مهتدين..


المجموعة الاولى
يزاااج الله خير والله يثبتج ياارب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسمع اليوم إن شاء الله
> 
> بس ما أعرف أنا في أي مجموعة
> 
> و أنا مع الأخت اللي إقترحت موضوع لكل مجموعة أفضل
> 
> وفقنا الله و إياكم إن شاء الله 
> 
> 
> ...


يزااج الله خير والله يثبتج يا رب
أن شاء بتعرفين أي مجموعة

----------


## ام رشووووووود

المجموعه الثالثة يراجع التسميع بواسطة ..........ام رشوووووووووود...................

45 ))) عيناويه بس 5
46 ))) غلا_دبي 10
47 ))) فتنة الكون
48 ))) فخر اهلي 10
49 ))) كلوديا
50 ))) كيوت ومن 5
51 ))) لطوفه
52 ))) مغناج
53 )))منوه الحلوه
54 )))نبض الأمة
55 )))نونو الحلوه 5
56 )))همس الشجون 5
57 ))) وبس uae
58 )))وحده صريحه 10
59 ))) ومضات امل
60 )))يابانية 10
61 ))) يالله أحبك 5
ashash((( 62 ا 10 
jro0o7~((( 63ا 5
moonsmil (((64ا 16
O2((( 65ا 16
tamee222((( 66ا 5
67 ))) smahrا 10

----------


## ام رشووووووود

هلا اختي ""SMAHR)( خلج بالمجموعه الثالثه ""وربي يوفقج

----------


## مهاجره

هلا بنات حريم

انا مع راي ان كل مجموعه موضوع احسن عشان ما نتشتت 

وسويت لكم توقيع للموضوع 

ان شاء الله يعيبكم

----------


## صدى101

انا بعد مع كل مجموووعه فموضوع ارووحه . . لان جي بتصير خربطه . .

وحلو التوقيع نبي المواافقه . 

لازم كل رئيسه مجموعه اتنبه ان آخر موعد للحفظ من ... إلى فهذا اليوم عسب يصير التزام فالحفظ . . 

^^

----------


## حبيبت خالوه

انا اباا

----------


## نونايورين

انا بعد في خاطري احفظ هياكن

----------


## sooo cute

انا بعد ابا اشترك و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أنا بسمع وخبروني أنا مع أي مجموعه
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من بعدك و بالاخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون)


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ""تسميع ممتاز ""بس عندج من قبلك وليس بعدك ؟؟
بالمجموعه الثالثه

----------


## قوشي

الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

ان شاء الله اليوم راح نسوي ثلاث مجموعات بنفس عنوان الموضوع وكل وحده تروح مجموعتها وربنا يسهل علينا كلنا """

----------


## خسوووفه

انا ابا فديتج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا ابا فديتج ويزاج الله خير


ان شاء الله وربي يوفقج انضمي للمجموعه الثانيه وربي يوفقج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*خواتي هنا راح اتكون المجموعه الثالثه ""باذن الله*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

المجموعه الثالثة يراجع التسميع بواسطة ..........ام رشوووووووووود...................

45 ~~~~~ عيناويه بس
46 ~~~~~ غلا_دبي
47 ~~~~~ فتنة الكون
48 ~~~~~ فخر اهلي
49 ~~~~~ كلوديا
50 ~~~~~ كيوت ومن
51 ~~~~~ لطوفه
52 ~~~~~ مغناج
53 ~~~~~ منوه الحلوه
54 ~~~~~ نبض الأمة
55 ~~~~~ نونو الحلوه
56 ~~~~~ همس الشجون
57 ~~~~~ وبس uae
58 ~~~~~ وحده صريحه
59 ~~~~~ ومضات امل
60 ~~~~~ يابانية 
61 ~~~~~ يالله أحبك
ashash ~~~~~ 62
jro0o7 ~~~~~ 63
moonsmail ~~~~~ 64
O2 ~~~~~ 65
tamee222 ~~~~~ 66
67 umsalem
68 )(SMAHR)(

----------


## رحاب الحياة

اللهم اعوذ بك ان اشرك بك شيئا اعلمه واستغفرك لما لا اعلمه
يزززاج الله خير ام رشووووود

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اللهم اعوذ بك ان اشرك بك شيئا اعلمه واستغفرك لما لا اعلمه
> يزززاج الله خير ام رشووووود


ويزاج الجنه""شفتي مجموعتج ""طبعا الخوات طلبوا مجموعات منفصله احسن ""وتقدرين اتنظمييين الجدول وترتبينه مثل ما يناسبكم ""وربنا يوفقنا لعما الخير

----------


## )(SMAHR)(

> المجموعه الثالثة يراجع التسميع بواسطة ..........ام رشوووووووووود...................
> 
> 45 ~~~~~ عيناويه بس
> 46 ~~~~~ غلا_دبي
> 47 ~~~~~ فتنة الكون
> 48 ~~~~~ فخر اهلي
> 49 ~~~~~ كلوديا
> 50 ~~~~~ كيوت ومن
> 51 ~~~~~ لطوفه
> ...



وين أسمي ؟

أعتقد إني معاج الغالية .. بس ما شفت إسمي

..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> وين أسمي ؟
> 
> أعتقد إني معاج الغالية .. بس ما شفت إسمي
> 
> ..


الحين بضيف اسمج الغالية ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان """يوم السبت باذن الله

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أم رشودي الغاليه بسمع
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب وباليوم الاخر ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك و بالاخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أءنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانو يكذبون


ماشاء الله عليج ""بس عندج اخطاء الاية رقم 3 ويقيمون الصلاة والاية رقم 10 عذاب اليم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> مشكورة ام رشودي اتصدقين اقول في شي غلط بس ما علرفت وين..وعظيم واليم كنت اميزهم وانا اسمع لعمري ويوم كتبت نسيتيالله الحمد الله ..والل وايد فرحااانه اني اخيرا بديت احفظ لاني من زمان بس اقول بحفظ وللا سويت شي..الحمد الله الفجر أحفظ وأسمع ...الله يكثر عدد المشتركات وكله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب


ربي يوفقج وتكملين الحفظ """

----------


## كلوديا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون()ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم () ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين()يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون()في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون()

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> إن الذين كفروا سوآء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون()ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم () ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين()يخادعون الله والذين آمنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون()في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون()


مبارك عليج الشهر ""ربي يوفقج تسميع ممتاز بس عندج كلمة غشاوة وليس غشوة

----------


## كلوديا

يزاج الله خير ام رشود بس كتبته نفس ما هو موجود بالمصحف والمد ماعرفت كيف اسويه بالكيبورد..تنقرا غشاوة بس في الكتابة غير

----------


## غلا_دبي

السلام عليكم ام رشود 

هذا حفظي مع مراجعه الجزء الاول والثاني .. 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم . ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقينون . اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون . ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون . ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوره ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم ولا يشعرون . في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون . واذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون . واذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون . واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا لقوا شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون . الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين )

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم ام رشود 
> 
> هذا حفظي مع مراجعه الجزء الاول والثاني .. 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الم . ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون . والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقينون . اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون . ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون . ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوره ولهم عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا ومايخدعون الا انفسهم ولا يشعرون . في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون . واذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون . واذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون . واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا لقوا شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون . الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين )


مبارك عليج الشهر ""ماشاء الله عليج بس عندج وايد اخطاء ""راجعيها وربي يوفقج

----------


## tamee222

هلا اختي ام رشودي 
ونحن المجموعه الثالثه وين نسمع

----------


## ماما حمدان

وانا بعد ابي  :Smile:

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*المجموعه الثالثه هناااا ""*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*هالاسبوع التسميع بيكون من الاية 10- 15 )واخر يوم للتسميع يوم الاثنين2\9 """ وربي يوفق*

----------


## moonsmile

التفسير الميسر للآية من 10-15


فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمْ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ (10)

في قلوبهم شكٌّ وفساد فابْتُلوا بالمعاصي الموجبة لعقوبتهم, فزادهم الله شكًا, ولهم عقوبة موجعة بسبب كذبهم ونفاقهم.

وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ (11)

وإذا نُصحوا ليكفُّوا عن الإفساد في الأرض بالكفر والمعاصي, وإفشاء أسرار المؤمنين, وموالاة الكافرين, قالوا كذبًا وجدالا إنما نحن أهل الإصلاح.

أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمْ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ (12)

إنَّ هذا الذي يفعلونه ويزعمون أنه إصلاح هو عين الفساد, لكنهم بسبب جهلهم وعنادهم لا يُحِسُّون. 

وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمْ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (13)

وإذا قيل للمنافقين: آمِنُوا -مثل إيمان الصحابة، وهو الإيمان بالقلب واللسان والجوارح-, جادَلوا وقالوا: أَنُصَدِّق مثل تصديق ضعاف العقل والرأي, فنكون نحن وهم في السَّفَهِ سواء؟ فردَّ الله عليهم بأن السَّفَهَ مقصور عليهم, وهم لا يعلمون أن ما هم فيه هو الضلال والخسران.

وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ (14)

هؤلاء المنافقون إذا قابلوا المؤمنين قالوا: صدَّقنا بالإسلام مثلكم, وإذا انصرفوا وذهبوا إلى زعمائهم الكفرة المتمردين على الله أكَّدوا لهم أنهم على ملة الكفر لم يتركوها, وإنما كانوا يَسْتَخِفُّون بالمؤمنين, ويسخرون منهم.

اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (15)

الله يستهزئ بهم ويُمهلهم; ليزدادوا ضلالا وحَيْرة وترددًا, ويجازيهم على استهزائهم بالمؤمنين.

----------


## tamee222

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
" ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ، إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلبوهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقولوا آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون . وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون ، الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون . أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين . مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ، صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون ، أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق ، يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت ، والله محيط بالكافرين ، يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم ، إن الله على كل شيء قدير ، يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ، الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءا وانزل من السماء ماءا فاخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداد وانتم تعلمون "

هذا تسميعي لليوم .. وكل ما احفظ بسمع ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> " ألم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ، إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلبوهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقولوا آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون . وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون ، الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون . أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين . مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ، صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون ، أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق ، يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت ، والله محيط بالكافرين ، يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم ، إن الله على كل شيء قدير ، يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ، الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءا وانزل من السماء ماءا فاخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداد وانتم تعلمون "
> 
> هذا تسميعي لليوم .. وكل ما احفظ بسمع ..



ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التفسير الميسر للآية من 10-15
> 
> 
> فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمْ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ (10)
> 
> في قلوبهم شكٌّ وفساد فابْتُلوا بالمعاصي الموجبة لعقوبتهم, فزادهم الله شكًا, ولهم عقوبة موجعة بسبب كذبهم ونفاقهم.
> 
> وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ (11)
> 
> ...


مبارك عليج الشهر الكريم ""يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*خواتي التسميع هالاسبوع راح يكون من الاية 15-20 واخر يوم للتسميع 9\9 """وربي يوفقنا*

----------


## tamee222

بنات ليش ما تسمعون ؟؟

احس كل حد متعايز .. ليش جيه ؟؟

اول الأيام كنا واااااااايد متحمسين ..

والحين ماشئ حركة .. ترى السورة واااااايد سهله .. خلونا نحفظ عسب نكسب الأجر ..

ونحن ما نحفظ غير خمس آيات يعني مب لين ذيج الدرجه صعبه .. اذا ما تقدرون والا تتعايزون على الأقل في اليوم حفظوا آيه وحده لين يتجمعن خمس آيااااات عقب سمعوا

----------


## moonsmile

التفسير الميسر للآية من 16-20

أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوْا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ (16) 

أولئك المنافقون باعوا أنفسهم في صفقة خاسرة, فأخذوا الكفر, وتركوا الإيمان, فما كسبوا شيئًا, بل خَسِروا الهداية. وهذا هو الخسران المبين.

مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ (17) 

حال المنافقين الذين آمنوا -ظاهرًا لا باطنًا- برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم كفروا, فصاروا يتخبطون في ظلماتِ ضلالهم وهم لا يشعرون, ولا أمل لهم في الخروج منها, تُشْبه حالَ جماعة في ليلة مظلمة, وأوقد أحدهم نارًا عظيمة للدفء والإضاءة, فلما سطعت النار وأنارت ما حوله, انطفأت وأعتمت, فصار أصحابها في ظلمات لا يرون شيئًا, ولا يهتدون إلى طريق ولا مخرج.

صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ (18)

هم صُمٌّ عن سماع الحق سماع تدبر, بُكْم عن النطق به, عُمْي عن إبصار نور الهداية; لذلك لا يستطيعون الرجوع إلى الإيمان الذي تركوه, واستعاضوا عنه بالضلال.

أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنْ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ (19) 

أو تُشْبه حالُ فريق آخر من المنافقين يظهر لهم الحق تارة, ويشكون فيه تارة أخرى, حالَ جماعة يمشون في العراء, فينصب عليهم مطر شديد, تصاحبه ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض, مع قصف الرعد, ولمعان البرق, والصواعق المحرقة, التي تجعلهم من شدة الهول يضعون أصابعهم في آذانهم; خوفًا من الهلاك. والله تعالى محيط بالكافرين لا يفوتونه ولا يعجزونه.

يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (20)

يقارب البرق -من شدة لمعانه- أن يسلب أبصارهم, ومع ذلك فكلَّما أضاء لهم مشَوْا في ضوئه, وإذا ذهب أظلم الطريق عليهم فيقفون في أماكنهم. ولولا إمهال الله لهم لسلب سمعهم وأبصارهم, وهو قادر على ذلك في كل وقتٍ, إنه على كل شيء قدير.

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التفسير الميسر للآية من 16-20
> 
> أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوْا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ (16) 
> 
> أولئك المنافقون باعوا أنفسهم في صفقة خاسرة, فأخذوا الكفر, وتركوا الإيمان, فما كسبوا شيئًا, بل خَسِروا الهداية. وهذا هو الخسران المبين.
> 
> مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ (17) 
> 
> حال المنافقين الذين آمنوا -ظاهرًا لا باطنًا- برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم كفروا, فصاروا يتخبطون في ظلماتِ ضلالهم وهم لا يشعرون, ولا أمل لهم في الخروج منها, تُشْبه حالَ جماعة في ليلة مظلمة, وأوقد أحدهم نارًا عظيمة للدفء والإضاءة, فلما سطعت النار وأنارت ما حوله, انطفأت وأعتمت, فصار أصحابها في ظلمات لا يرون شيئًا, ولا يهتدون إلى طريق ولا مخرج.
> ...


يزاج الله الجنه """

----------


## بنوتة85

حبوبة ممكن أشارك وياكم

والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> حبوبة ممكن أشارك وياكم
> 
> والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج


حياج اختي ""ربي يوفقج

----------


## moonsmile

أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين
مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون

صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون

أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين

يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم ان الله على كل شيء قدير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون
> 
> صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون
> 
> أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين
> 
> يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم ان الله على كل شيء قدير


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز .... الله يسرلج حفظ القرآن ياااارب

----------


## ام رشووووووود

الله اكبر ولا اله الا الله

----------


## tamee222

انا مسمعه من قبل بس برد اسمع مره ثانيه 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
" الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير (20)

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> انا مسمعه من قبل بس برد اسمع مره ثانيه 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> " الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير (20)


بارك الله فيج ....... الله يسرلج حفظ القران ياااارب

----------


## ضــ،،،،ــى

ربي يوفقكم <<<

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*كل عام وانتو بخير وعساكم من عوادة*

----------


## tamee222

شو خواتي ؟؟ انتو متعايزين عن الحفظ

اذا محد بيسمع بسجل في منتدى ثاني ..يحفظون ويسمعون ..

لأني اجوف محد هني متحرك .. وما ابغي اسمع بروحي .. عالاساس الواحد يتحمس ويتشجع عالحفظ ..

فالسموحه خواااااااااااتي

لأني بصراحه عندي طموح وعزم كبير اني احفظ

----------


## شجون 99

مرحبا خواتي ممكن أنظم وياكم أنا بصراحه من زمان على سورة البفرة وبغيت تشجيع . عسب أكمل الحفظ واصله أيه 216 . أختي tamee222أنا راجع لج وأني لو ما عليج أماره تراجعين لي

----------


## tOffee

انا اليوم بدييييييييييت وسبحان الله اللي يسر لي حفظ أول صفحة .. 
مع العلم اني من النوع النساي وما احفظ "اسمين على بعضهم" بس الحمدلله اني بديت احفظ .. والحين اشوف الموضوع بارك الله فيج اختي ..

----------


## tOffee

أنا بسمع اللي حافظته ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألم* ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون * والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وماأنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون * إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصَرهم غشَوة ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين * يُخــَـدعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون * وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون * وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون * وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شيَطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون * الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين * (16)

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ^الود^

مرااااحب خواتي عادي انضم وياااكن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أنا بسمع اللي حافظته ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ألم* ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون * والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وماأنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون * إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصَرهم غشَوة ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين * يُخــَـدعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون * وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون * وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون * وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شيَطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون * الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين * (16)
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


بارك الله فيج وثبت حفظج""

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن شاء الله بكمل حفظ من وين واصله حتى كامل السورة وبعدين ببدأ مراجعه 
كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شرا لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون (216 ) يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن المسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتونلكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فؤلئك حبطت أعمالهم في النيا والآخرة وألئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (217) إن الذين ءامنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحة الله والله غفور رحيم(218) يسئلونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما أثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون (219)

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

الغالية أم رشووود
أنا ف خاااطري من زمااان أحفظ سورة البقرة ..
ممكن تدخليني معاكم ف الحفظ ...؟ يزااج الله خير 
بس الحين بما اني ف البداية .. كم آيه أحفظ ...؟ و متى أسمع لج ..؟

----------


## tOffee

يزاااج الله خير اخت ام رشوووودي .. الله يثبتج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

[QUOTE=فيونكه فوشيه;15813455]الغالية أم رشووود
أنا ف خاااطري من زمااان أحفظ سورة البقرة ..
ممكن تدخليني معاكم ف الحفظ ...؟ يزااج الله خير 
بس الحين بما اني ف البداية .. كم آيه أحفظ ...؟ و متى أسمع لج ..؟[/QUOTE
*حياج ويان اختي وربي يوفقج لحفظ كتابه ""احفظي كل اسبوع خمس ايات وتعالي سمعي ""ولو رمتي اكثر من خمس بعد زين ""ربي يوفقج*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن شاء الله بكمل حفظ من وين واصله حتى كامل السورة وبعدين ببدأ مراجعه 
> كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرلكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شرا لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون (216 ) يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتونلكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فؤلئك حبطت أعمالهم في النيا والآخرة وألئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (217) إن الذين ءامنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحة الله والله غفور رحيم(218) يسئلونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما أثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون (219)


ماشاء الله وصلتي الجزء الثاني ربي يوفقج وتكملين الباقي ""بس عندج بعض الايات مفقوده والاملاء ""

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في الدنيا والآخرة ويسئلونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم (220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنه خير من مشركه ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولاعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعوا الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آيته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون (221) ويسئلونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتي يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين (222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم وأتقوا الله وأعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين (223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم (224)

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> في الدنيا والآخرة ويسئلونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم (220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنه خير من مشركه ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولاعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعوا الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آيته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون (221) ويسئلونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتي يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين (222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم وأتقوا الله وأعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين (223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم (224)


 ماشاء الله ""ربي يوفقج ""

----------


## شجون 99

يزاج الله خير أختي أم رشود على متابعتج لي وإن شاء أختم السورة وتراجعين لي

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> يزاج الله خير أختي أم رشود على متابعتج لي وإن شاء أختم السورة وتراجعين لي


ان شاء الله ""ربي يوفقج وتكملين الحفظ ""والسورة سهلة بس تبا متابعه ومراجعه ""وانا بكون وياج لين ما تحفظينها بتوفيق من ربنا ""

----------


## ^الود^

واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما بتقبلوووووني  :Frown:

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما بتقبلوووووني


حياج ويان الغالية ""واحفظي خمس ايات كل مره وتعالي سمعي ""وربي يوفقج

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

[QUOTE=ام رشووووووود;15830573]


> الغالية أم رشووود
> أنا ف خاااطري من زمااان أحفظ سورة البقرة ..
> ممكن تدخليني معاكم ف الحفظ ...؟ يزااج الله خير 
> بس الحين بما اني ف البداية .. كم آيه أحفظ ...؟ و متى أسمع لج ..؟[/QUOTE
> *حياج ويان اختي وربي يوفقج لحفظ كتابه ""احفظي كل اسبوع خمس ايات وتعالي سمعي ""ولو رمتي اكثر من خمس بعد زين ""ربي يوفقج*


ان شالله الغالية ..
يزااااج الله كل خير وربي يوفقج ويحفظج 
ربي يسهل عليناا ان شالله و ف ميزااان حسنااااتج الغلا  :Smile:

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر رطبي بها لسانج دوووووما*

----------


## الر23ميثية

وانا بعد ودي احفظ 

بس ما ادري احس اموري متخربطة 

برتب اوضاعي وان شاء الله جريب انضم لكم

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم 
لا يؤاخذكم الله بالغو في أيمانكم ولاكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم (225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤو فإن الله غفور رحيم (226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم (227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجه والله عزيز حكيم (228)الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريحن بإحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما أفتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فؤلئك هم الظالمون(229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيرة فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون(230)

----------


## بيـــوتي

*حلووو ما شاء الله عليكن
انا ابا احفظ بس مب وياكن لاني ادرس ف مابقدر انتظم وياكن
..

انا واختي خططنا ان نحفظ سورة البقرة صفحه صفحه
نزلت سورة البقرة من النت بصوت احمد العجمي و جزئتها عشان يسهل علينا الحفظ ويا التجويد
والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله ونقدر نحفظهاا

ويزاج الله خير شجعتي البنات ع الحفظ ^_^*

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم 
> لا يؤاخذكم الله بالغو في أيمانكم ولاكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم (225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤو فإن الله غفور رحيم (226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم (227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجه والله عزيز حكيم (228)الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريحن بإحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما أفتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فؤلئك هم الظالمون(229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيرة فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون(230)


ماشاء الله عليج ربي يثبتج ""ويوفقج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *حلووو ما شاء الله عليكن
> انا ابا احفظ بس مب وياكن لاني ادرس ف مابقدر انتظم وياكن
> ..
> 
> انا واختي خططنا ان نحفظ سورة البقرة صفحه صفحه
> نزلت سورة البقرة من النت بصوت احمد العجمي و جزئتها عشان يسهل علينا الحفظ ويا التجويد
> والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله ونقدر نحفظهاا
> 
> ويزاج الله خير شجعتي البنات ع الحفظ ^_^*


ربنا يوفقكم ويثبتكم يا رب ""

----------


## سموالأميرة



----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته

انا هبداء من بكره واحفظ واكتب وياكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
> 
> انا هبداء من بكره واحفظ واكتب وياكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


ان شاء الله اختي وربنا يوفقج ""احفظي اللي تقدرين عليه وتعالي سمعي ""

----------


## "شموخ"

انا ابا ويااكم 

ادعولي ان الله يثبت الي احفظه جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Jamela-Bond

السلام عليكم 
عجبني الموضوع وااايد واايد
وانا ان شاء الله بشترك معاكم بس اذا بديت احفظ ف اي يوم اسمع؟
وفي الاسبوع 5 ايات ولا في اليوم 5 ايات
وجزيت الله خيرا

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم 
> عجبني الموضوع وااايد واايد
> وانا ان شاء الله بشترك معاكم بس اذا بديت احفظ ف اي يوم اسمع؟
> وفي الاسبوع 5 ايات ولا في اليوم 5 ايات
> وجزيت الله خيرا


هلا اختي ""كل اسبوع خمس ايات ""وربنا يوفقج

----------


## صدى101

تسميعي لليوم ..

" كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموآتآ فآحيآكم ثم يميتك ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون . هو الله الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعـى ثم إستوى إلى السمآء فسوآهن سبع سمـآوآت وهو بكل شي عليم .
وإذ قآل ربك للملآئكة إني جآعل فالارض خليفة قآلوآ أتجعل فيهـآ من يفسد فيهـآ ويسفك الدمـآء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك . قآل إني أعلم مآلآ تعلمـون . فعلم آدم الآسمـآء كلهـآ ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقآل أنبئوني بآسمـآء هؤلآء إن كنت صآدقين قآلوا سبحآنك لا علم لنـآ إلا ما علمتنـآ إنك أنت العليم الحكيم . فقآل يآ آدم انبئهم بأسمـآئهم فلمـآ أنبئهم قآل ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السمـآوات والآرض وأعلم ما تبدون ومـآ كنتم تكتمون . قآل ربك للملآئكة إسجدوا لآدم فسجدوآ إلا ابليس أبآ وإستكبر وكـآن من الكآفرين .
وقلنـآ يآ آدم إسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلآ منهـآ رغدآ حيث شئتمـآ ولا تقربـآ هذه الشجرة فتكونـآ من الظالمين فآزلهمـآ الشيطـآن عنهـآ فآخرجهمـآ ممآ كـآنـآ فيه فقلنـآ أهبطوا منهـآ بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم فالأرض مستقر ومتآع إلى حين فتلقـآ آدم من ربه كلمات فتآب عليه إنه هو التوآب الرحيم ."

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميعي لليوم ..
> 
> " كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموآتآ فآحيآكم ثم يميتك ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون . هو الله الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعـى ثم إستوى إلى السمآء فسوآهن سبع سمـآوآت وهو بكل شي عليم .
> وإذ قآل ربك للملآئكة إني جآعل فالارض خليفة قآلوآ أتجعل فيهـآ من يفسد فيهـآ ويسفك الدمـآء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك . قآل إني أعلم مآلآ تعلمـون . فعلم آدم الآسمـآء كلهـآ ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقآل أنبئوني بآسمـآء هؤلآء إن كنت صآدقين قآلوا سبحآنك لا علم لنـآ إلا ما علمتنـآ إنك أنت العليم الحكيم . فقآل يآ آدم انبئهم بأسمـآئهم فلمـآ أنبئهم قآل ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السمـآوات والآرض وأعلم ما تبدون ومـآ كنتم تكتمون . واذ قآل ربك للملآئكة إسجدوا لآدم فسجدوآ إلا ابليس أبآ وإستكبر وكـآن من الكآفرين .
> وقلنـآ يآ آدم إسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلآ منهـآ رغدآ حيث شئتمـآ ولا تقربـآ هذه الشجرة فتكونـآ من الظالمين فآزلهمـآ الشيطـآن عنهـآ فآخرجهمـآ ممآ كـآنـآ فيه فقلنـآ أهبطوا منهـآ بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم فالأرض مستقر ومتآع إلى حين فتلقـآ آدم من ربه كلمات فتآب عليه إنه هو التوآب الرحيم ."



يزاج الله الجنه وثبتج""

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

> *حلووو ما شاء الله عليكن
> انا ابا احفظ بس مب وياكن لاني ادرس ف مابقدر انتظم وياكن
> ..
> 
> انا واختي خططنا ان نحفظ سورة البقرة صفحه صفحه
> نزلت سورة البقرة من النت بصوت احمد العجمي و جزئتها عشان يسهل علينا الحفظ ويا التجويد
> والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله ونقدر نحفظهاا
> 
> ويزاج الله خير شجعتي البنات ع الحفظ ^_^*


ممكن تعطيني اللي جزئتيه بصوت العجمي
يزااج الله خير

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

الله يوفقكم يارب
ما شاء الله عليكم
أنا ولله الحمد أحفظ هالسورة وأطمنكم حفظها سهل بس لازم تثبتونها عدل^^

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الم ..
ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ..
الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون ..
و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون ..
أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون ..
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ..
ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..
و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين ..
يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون ..
في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..
و اذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ..
ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يعلمون ..
و اذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و اذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون ..
الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ..
أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين ..



تقريبا هذا تسميعي اللي قدرت عليه الحين و هو الخمس الآيات الأولى + الصفحة الأولى .. ( لله الحمد )
بس يزااج الله خير عندي سؤال ..: لما نسمع الآيات بالكتابة .. نكتبها نفس ما نقراها و لا نكتبها نفس المصحف ..؟؟
و أتريا راايج ف تسمعي و ان شالله ما يكون عندي أغلاط واايدة ..
و اذا كان في أغلاط .. خبريني أكمل و لا أعيد مرة ثانية ..

و السمووحة طولت عليج ..
ربي يعطيج على كثر نيتج ياا رب  :Smile: 
الله يعطيج الصحة و العافية و بارك الله فيج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> الم ..
> ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ..
> الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون ..
> و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون ..
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون ..
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ..
> ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..
> ...


يزاج الله خيرا ""عندج بعض الاخطاء ونسيتي الاية رقم 13 ""
وما يحتاج انج اتعيدين التسميع بس راجعيه بروحج ""

----------


## Jamela-Bond

اختي الغاليه 
انا سآلت سؤال؟
في اي يوم من ايام الاسبوع اسمع؟ ولا انا اختار اليوم و احدد؟

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اختي الغاليه 
> انا سآلت سؤال؟
> في اي يوم من ايام الاسبوع اسمع؟ ولا انا اختار اليوم و احدد؟


اليوم اللي تختارينه حبوبه ِِ

----------


## Jamela-Bond

تسميعي لليوم وان شاء الله كل مره بزيد الكميه بس كبدايه حفظت اول 5 ايات

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الــم ذلك القرءان لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين.. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رقناهم ينفقون.. والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون.. اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون..
صدق الله العظيم"

انا اخر ايه مب اتوقع فيها خربطه بس ما فتحت المصحف الا بعد ما سويت بوست

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميعي لليوم وان شاء الله كل مره بزيد الكميه بس كبدايه حفظت اول 5 ايات
> 
> "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الــم ذلك القرءان لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين.. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رقناهم ينفقون.. والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون.. اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون..
> صدق الله العظيم"
> 
> انا اخر ايه مب اتوقع فيها خربطه بس ما فتحت المصحف الا بعد ما سويت بوست


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج ""اول اية الكتاب

----------


## شجون 99

عذروني على الغيبه بسسب الضروف 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا وأذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعضكم به واتقوا الله واعلم أن الله بكل شئ عليم (231) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذالك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن باله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون (232) والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعه وعلى المولود ل رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصال عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير (233)

----------


## شم الريحان

انا اليوم باديه معاكم ... 

بسم الله الرمن الرحيم 
( الم , ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اؤلائك على هدى من ربهم وؤلائك هم المفلحون ,ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون , ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب اليم ومن الناس من يقولوا امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ,في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكسبون )

----------


## So_Sweet

*ام رشود .. عادي اشترك وياكم ؟؟؟؟
اذا هيه .... خبريني لو سمحتي وين واصلين .... لاني بسمع كل اللي طافني*

----------


## جنّـــات

بارك الله فيكم وايد حلو ، جزاكم الله الجنة ..

وياكم ان شاء الله .. =)

بحفظ وبيي أسمع ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> عذروني على الغيبه بسسب الضروف 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا وأذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعضكم به واتقوا الله واعلم أن الله بكل شئ عليم (231) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذالك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن باله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون (232) والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعه وعلى المولود ل رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصال عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير (233)


ماشاء الله عليج ربي يوفقج ويثبتج """

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا اليوم باديه معاكم ... 
> 
> بسم الله الرمن الرحيم 
> ( الم , ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اؤلائك على هدى من ربهم وؤلائك هم المفلحون ,ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون , ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب اليم  ومن الناس من يقولوا امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ,في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكسبون )


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> *ام رشود .. عادي اشترك وياكم ؟؟؟؟
> اذا هيه .... خبريني لو سمحتي وين واصلين .... لاني بسمع كل اللي طافني*


حياج اختي وربي فقج للحفظ""انتي احفظي من البداية وتعالي سمعي اللي حفظتيه وربي يوفقج ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

اللهم يسر علينا حفظ القران""

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بغلن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما عرضم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم (235) لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضه ومتعوهن على المسع قدرة وعلى المقتر قدرة متعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين (236 ) وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضه فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب لتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير(237)

----------


## Roza3401

أختي ...
طبعا انتو ابتديتو من شهر أغسطس وصراحة أنا توني آشوف الموضوع ... طبعا متأخرة وايد ...
إقتراحي أن نعيد الحفظ بعد ما تنتهون... رجاء الرد ..
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
أم إبراهيمRoza3401

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بغلن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما ....................234).........عرضم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم (235) لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضه ومتعوهن على الموسع قدرة وعلى المقتر قدرة متعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين (236 ) وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضه فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير(237)


ماشاء الله عليج ربي يوفقج<<<
اللون الاحمر ايات ناقصه 
اللون الاخضر احرف ناقصه

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أختي ...
> طبعا انتو ابتديتو من شهر أغسطس وصراحة أنا توني آشوف الموضوع ... طبعا متأخرة وايد ...
> إقتراحي أن نعيد الحفظ بعد ما تنتهون... رجاء الرد ..
> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> أم إبراهيمRoza3401


ام ابراهيم تقدرين تتبتدين ويانا الحين واحفظي اللي ترومين عليه وتعالي سمعي زربي يوفقج"""

----------


## عنقود العنب

ام رشود يزاج الله كل خيرررررررررر

----------


## شجون 99

مشكورة أختي أم رشووود على المتبعه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة والوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين فإن خفتم فرجالا أوركبانا فإذا أمنتم فذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون (239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية للأزواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم (240 وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آيته لعلكم تعقلون(242) ألم تر الى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لايشكرون(243) وقاتلوفي سبيل الله وعلموا أن الله سميع عليم (244) من ذا اللذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون(245)

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

السلام عليكم.. اختي ام رشووود..
يزاج الله خير.. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج بإذن الله..
الغالية.. أنا بعد أبا أحفظ.. بس شكلي وايد متأخره.. 
أنا بحفظ من البداية وبسمع اللي حفظته 
وربي يوفقج

----------


## lamiae ammari

up up

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم (1) ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدىً من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) ان الذين كفروا سواءٌ عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنّا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ومايخدعون إلا أنفسهم ومايشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون(13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنّا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالواإنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون(14) الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم فتركهم في ظلماتٍ لا يبصرون (17) صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فهم لايرجعون (18) أو كصيّبٍ من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيطٌ بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير (20)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> مشكورة أختي أم رشووود على المتبعه 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة والوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين فإن خفتم فرجالا أوركبانا فإذا أمنتم فذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون (239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية للأزواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم (240 وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آيته لعلكم تعقلون(242) ألم تر الى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لايشكرون(243) وقاتلوفي سبيل الله وعلموا أن الله سميع عليم (244) من ذا اللذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون(245)


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج <<قربتي اتخلصين السورة باقيلج اشوي ""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألم (1) ذلك الكتب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدىً من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) ان الذين كفروا سواءٌ عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنّا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ومايخدعون إلا أنفسهم ومايشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون(13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنّا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالواإنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون(14) الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم فتركهم في ظلماتٍ لا يبصرون (17) صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فهم لايرجعون (18) أو كصيّبٍ من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيطٌ بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير (20)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز وربي يوفقج ويثبتج ""

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

آمين.. وأدعو من الله لي الثبات.. 
وأن أكمل حفظ سورة البقرة آمين..
ويزاج الله خيري الدنيا والآخره يا أختي الفاضلة

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 


ربي يوفق الجميع و يوفقنا وياكم في حفظ القرآن كاملا

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون * 
أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون * ان الذين كفروا سواء أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * 
ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله 
وباليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين * يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم فيما يكذبون * وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون * وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يشعرون * 





هذا اللي حفظته يا ريت ما يكون فيه أخطاء 

وربي ييسر و يقدرني على حفظها كاملة 


ويزاج الله خير

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءاً وأنزلنا من السماء ماءاً فأنبتنا به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم ولا تجلعوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقدودها الناس والحجارة أعدك للكفرين (24) وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرةٌ وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لايستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الإ الفاسقين (26)الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الآرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا ثم أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهم بكل شيءٍ عليم (29) واذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يُفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون(30) وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسمائهم هؤلاء إن كنتم صدقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك انت العليم الحكيم (32) فقال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون * ......................................*
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون * ان الذين كفروا سواء أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * 
> ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم * ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله 
> وباليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين * يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم فيما يكذبون * وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون * وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يشعرون * 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاء االه ربي يوفقج ""بس نسيتي ايه ""بالتوفيق اتريا همتج ونشاطتج""

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءاً وأنزلنا من السماء ماءاً فأنبتنا به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم ولا تجلعوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقدودها الناس والحجارة أعدك للكفرين (24) وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرةٌ وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لايستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الإ الفاسقين (26)الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الآرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا ثم أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهم بكل شيءٍ عليم (29) واذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يُفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون(30) وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسمائهم هؤلاء إن كنتم صدقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك انت العليم الحكيم (32) فقال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربي يوفقج لحفظ السورة ""

----------


## fatimahmul

حبيت أشترك معاكم إذا ممكن

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وإذ قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ( 34) قفلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان منها وأخرجهما ممكا كانا فيه وفقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقرٌ ومتاعٌ إلى حين (36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلماتٍ فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً فإما يأتينكم من هدى فمن تبع هدايا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوفي بعهدكم واياي فارهبون(40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولاتكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا واياي فاتقون (41) ولاتلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون(42) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## kookoo

جزاكم الله خير ..

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وإذ قال ربك( واذ قلنا) للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ( 34) قفلنا (وقلنا)يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان منها وأخرجهما ممكا كانا فيه وفقلنا (وقلنا) اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقرٌ ومتاعٌ إلى حين (36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلماتٍ فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً فإما يأتينكم من هدى فمن تبع هدايا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوفي بعهدكم واياي فارهبون(40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولاتكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا واياي فاتقون (41) ولاتلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون(42) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله ربي يثبتج ويوفقج ""الي الامام

----------


## $أم غايه$

انا حابه اشارك ويااااكم ..
وبديت من فتره الحفظ بس مب وااايد 10 آيات ..

ممكن اسمع ؟؟؟

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

أم رشووووود مشكوووورة على المتابعه ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 






وهذا تسميعي اليديد 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

" آلم -1- ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين -2- الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون -3-
الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون -4- أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون -5- إن الذين كفروا سواء ْأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون -6- ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم -7-ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين -8- يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون -9- في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون -10- و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون -11- ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون -12- و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون -13- و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون -14- الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون -15- أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين -16- مثلهم كمثل من استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون -17-صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون -18-

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أم رشووووود مشكوووورة على المتابعه ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهذا تسميعي اليديد 
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله تسميع جميييييل ربي يوفقج ويثبتج >>>الي الامام

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> انا حابه اشارك ويااااكم ..
> وبديت من فتره الحفظ بس مب وااايد 10 آيات ..
> 
> ممكن اسمع ؟؟؟


حياج الغالية ""وسمعي متي ما تبين وربي يوفقج <<<<

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
" أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون (46) يابني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين(47) واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفسٍ شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) واذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذالكم بلاءٌ من ربكم عظيم (49) واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) واذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون(51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> " أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون (46) يابني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين(47) واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفسٍ شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) واذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذالكم بلاءٌ من ربكم عظيم (49) واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) واذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون(51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج>>>>الي الامام

----------


## دلوعة سيف

انا ابا احفظ معاكن 
ببدي اليوم لين وين واصلات؟؟

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هم التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرةً فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلموناولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57)واذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطةٌ نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين(58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) 

صدق الله العظيم

أدعو الله العظيم أن يثبتنيييييييييييييييييييييييييي على حفظ سورة البقرة.. آمين

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هم التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرةً فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلموناولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57)واذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطةٌ نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين(58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم
> 
> أدعو الله العظيم أن يثبتنيييييييييييييييييييييييييي على حفظ سورة البقرة.. آمين


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج<<<<>>>>>الي الامام

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين 
يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشو فيه و إذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون 
و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين
فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
> صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
> أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين 
> يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشو فيه و إذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
> يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
> الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون 
> و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين
> فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج>>>>

----------


## بنت البوادي

السلام عليكم 
شخبارج اختي 
اعرف يايه متاخره عادي اذا شاركت الحينه وياكم او لا

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> السلام عليكم 
> شخبارج اختي 
> اعرف يايه متاخره عادي اذا شاركت الحينه وياكم او لا


وعليكم السلام اختي
حياااج الله ويانا في أي وقت والله ييسرلج أمورج

----------


## بنت البوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقنهم ينقفون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزلك من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون

----------


## 3yoonrak

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
" الم . ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون . و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون. أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون. إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون . ختم الله علىقلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم . و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذي آمنوا و مايخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون. و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون . ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون . و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون . و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون . الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون .أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ماكانوا مهتدين ."

----------


## 3yoonrak

بكمل :" مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون . صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون . أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين. يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاؤوا لهم مشوا فيه و إذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير. يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون . الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشاً و السماء بناء و أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم و لا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون . و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين. فإن لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين."

----------


## مجرد كلمات

ان شاء الله ..من اليوم راح احفظ معاكم,,,ادري اني متاخرة  :Frown: 
الله يثبتنا عل الحفظ 

جزاااكم الله خير

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون


يزاااج الله خير الله يثبتج ان شاء الله

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
> " الم . ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين . الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون . و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل إليك من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون. أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون. إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون . ختم الله علىقلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم . و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذي آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون. و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون . ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون. و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون . و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون . الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون .أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ماكانوا مهتدين ."


يزاااج الله خير
والله يثبتج على الحفظ

----------


## مجرد كلمات

الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة :: 
" و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و أتوا به متشابهاً و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون . إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيراً و يهدي به كثيراً و مايضل به إلا الفاسقون . الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون . كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون . هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شيء عليم."

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> الم() ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين() الذين يومنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون() والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون() اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون()


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج >>>الي الامام

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة :: 
> " و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و أتوا...... متشابهاً و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون . إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيراً و يهدي به كثيراً و مايضل به إلا الفاسقون . الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون . كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون . هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شيء عليم."



ماشاء الله ربي يثبتج ويوفقج لحفظ السورة>>>

----------


## MAme

يزاج الله خير وجعلة في موازين حسناااتج

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعامٍ واحدٍ فادعو لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلهاوقثائها و فومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون الأنبياء بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون (61) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصبئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة وواذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(65) فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة  :Smile:  

قال تعالى :" و إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة . قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون . و علم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين . قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم . قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون . و إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين . و قلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين . فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين . فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم . "

----------


## samah200

السلام عليكم عزيزتي ,,,,, إكتمل العدد ولا لسة انا معكم

----------


## بنت البوادي

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصرهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون

----------


## مجرد كلمات

ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايومنون ...ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ..ومن الناس من يقولوا ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخرة وما هم بمومنين..يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ..في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون..وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون إلا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون..وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنومن كما أمنا السفهاء إلا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون..واذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا واذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون..أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون ..صم بكم عمى فهم لايرجعون..أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصباعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين..يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كما مشوافيه أظلم الله عليهم ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم والله على كل شي قدير..

----------


## 3yoonrak

قال تعالى :" قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدىً فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون . و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون . و آمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً و إياي فاتقون . و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون . و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و اركعوا مع الراكعين . أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون . واستعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين . الذين يظنون بأنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين . واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لا يؤخذ منها عدل و لا هم ينصرون.”

،،،، إن شاء الله بنكون متواصلين في التسميع  :Smile:  ،،،،

----------


## 3yoonrak

> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ...ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ..ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين..يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ..في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون..وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون..وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما ءامن الناس قالوا أنومن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون..واذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا واذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون..أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون ..صم بكم عمى فهم لايرجعون..أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين..يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوافيه وإذا أظلم الله عليهم قاموا ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير..


تسلمين يالغلا عالتسميع ربي يحفظج و يثبت حفظج إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصرهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخدعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون


حفظ رائع  :Smile:  تسلمين يالغلا عالتسميع  :Smile:  إن شاء تكملين ويانا  :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعامٍ واحدٍ فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلهاوقثائها و فومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون (61) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصبئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(65) فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ممتازة  :Smile:  حفظ راائع الله يثبتج و إن شاء الله تتابعين و ما توقفين : :Smile:

----------


## بنت البوادي

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون إلا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنو كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء إلا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شيطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزى بهم ويمدهم في طغينهم يعمهون اؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين

----------


## 3yoonrak

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ألا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنو كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء ألا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شيطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزى بهم ويمدهم في طغينهم يعمهون اؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين


ممتازة  :Smile:  الله يحفظج و يثبت لج حفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## بنت البوادي

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمى فهم لا يرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمت ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصبعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذار الموت والله محيط بالكفرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصرهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصرهم ان الله على كل شي قدير يأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة  
> 
> قال تعالى :" و إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة . قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون . و علم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين . قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم . قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون . و إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين . و قلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين . فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين . فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم . "


ماشاء ربي يوفقح >>ويثبتج الي الامام 

ويزاج ربي الجنة عالمتابعه ويا الاخوات بميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> قال تعالى :" قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدىً فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون . و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون . و آمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً و إياي فاتقون . و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون . و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و اركعوا مع الراكعين . أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون . واستعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين . الذين يظنون بأنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين . واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لا يؤخذ منها عدل و لا هم ينصرون.”
> 
> ،،،، إن شاء الله بنكون متواصلين في التسميع  ،،،،


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج>>>>الي الامام

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون() صم بكم عمى فهم لا يرجعون() او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمت ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصبعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذار الموت والله محيط بالكفرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصرهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصرهم ان الله على كل شي قدير ()يأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون


ماشاء ربي يوفقج ويثبتج >>>

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" واذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال انه يقول إنها بقرة لافارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا مالونها قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين(69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي ان البقر تشابه علينا وانا ان شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقى الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وماكادوا يفعلون (71)واذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون(72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ثم قست قلوبكممن بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (73) 

نهاية الحزب الأول

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " واذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال انه يقول إنها بقرة لافارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا مالونها قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين(69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي ان البقر تشابه علينا وانا ان شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقى الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وماكادوا يفعلون (71)واذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون(72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (73) 
> 
> نهاية الحزب الأول


ماشاء الله همتج عالية وربي يوفقج وعقبال ما تكملين باقي السورة <<الي الامام

----------


## 3yoonrak

قال تعالى :" و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم . و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون . و إذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون .ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون. و إذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون . و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم. و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون . ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون . و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون .

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> قال تعالى :" و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم . و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون . و إذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون .ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون. و إذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون . و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم. و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون . ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون . و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون .


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج >>>>الي الامام

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة  :Smile:  

قال تعالى:" و إذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا و ادخلوا الباب سجداً و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين . فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون. و إذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين . و إذ قلنا يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها . قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون. 
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لاخوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون. و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون. ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين. ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين. فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظةً للمتقين . و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا . قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين . قال ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي. قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون . قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين . 
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون . قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون . و إذ قتلتم نفساً فادارأتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون . فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تتقون . ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء و إن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون . أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون . و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون " 

إن شاء الله بنتابع في التسميع  :Smile:

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة  
> 
> قال تعالى:" و إذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا و ادخلوا الباب سجداً و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين . فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون. و إذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين . و إذ قلنا يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها . قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون. 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لاخوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون. و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون. ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين. ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين. فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظةً للمتقين . و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا . قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين . قال ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي. قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون . قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين . 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي غن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون . قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون . و إذ قتلتم نفساً فادارأتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون . فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تتقون . ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء و إن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون . أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون . و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون " 
> ...


ماشاء الله تبارك الله "ربي يثبتج >>>الي الامام ا( بنتظارتسمسعج وختم السورة )

----------


## ليان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا ابا احفظ سورة البقرة من زمان خاطري احفظها بتقبلوني وين وصلتوا الحين

----------


## عـروسه

ماشاءالله عليكم

وين وصلتو الحين

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا ابا احفظ سورة البقرة من زمان خاطري احفظها بتقبلوني وين وصلتوا الحين


حياج اختي احفظي كل مرة خمس ايات وتعالي سمعي وربي يوفقج>>>



> ماشاءالله عليكم
> 
> وين وصلتو الحين



>>نحن وصلنا الجزء الثالث تقربيا"""" بس انتي اختي احفظي كل مرة خمس ايات وتعالي سمعي

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة :

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

قال تعالى :" أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون . ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون . فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً. فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون . و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون . بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون. و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون. وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لاتعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحساناً وقولوا للناس حسناً و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلاً منكم و أنتم معرضون . "

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة :
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> قال تعالى :" أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون . ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون . فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً. فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون . و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون . بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون. و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون. وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لاتعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحساناً وقولوا للناس حسناً و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلاً منكم و أنتم معرضون . "


*ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج ويثبتج >>>>الي الامام*

----------


## 3yoonrak

تسميع اليوم (^_^)

قال تعالى :" و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون فريقا من أنفسكم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون. ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقاً منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان و إن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون. أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينصرون . ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس . أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقاً كذبتم و فريقاً تقتلون. وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلاً ما يؤمنون."

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75)
واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعضٍ قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويلٌ للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً فويلٌ لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويلٌ لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل اتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله مالا تعلمون (80) بلى من كسب سيئةً وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لاتعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا ثم توليتم إلا قليلاً منكم وأنتم معرضون (83) واذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون (84).

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75)
> واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعضٍ قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويلٌ للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً فويلٌ لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويلٌ لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل اتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله مالا تعلمون (80) بلى من كسب سيئةً وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لاتعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلاً منكم وأنتم معرضون (83) واذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون (84).


بارك الله فيك  :Smile:  مجهوود راائع و حفظ متميز أثابك الله عليه ... وعقبال ما تكملين ختم السورة

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وان يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهم محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم الا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون الى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (85) أؤلئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون (86) واذ آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لاتهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون(87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا مايؤمنون (88)"

اللهم ثبتي على حفظ سورة البقرة اللهم آمين.

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

عيون راك ..
يزاج الله خير..
والله يثبتنا جميعاً ويعينا على حفظ سورة البقرة  :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وان يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم الا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون الى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (85) أؤلئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون (86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لاتهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون(87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا مايؤمنون (88)"
> 
> اللهم ثبتي على حفظ سورة البقرة اللهم آمين.



ما شاء الله عليج يالغالية :: ربي يحفظج ::: إن شاء الله تكونين من حفظة كتاب الله لكي تلبسي أبويك تاج الكرامة يوم القيامة  :Smile: 
رتلي و ارتقي فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرئينها  :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة  :Smile: 

قال تعالى :" و لما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم و كانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين . بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغياً ان ينزل من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين. و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق من ربهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين. و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون. ,و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و أشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين. "

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة  :Smile: 

" قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين و لن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم و الله عليم بالظالمين. و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود احدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله عليم بالظالمين. قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين. من كان عدواً لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين. ولقد أنزلنا إلينا آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون. أو كلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون. و لما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذي أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون ." 


الله يثبتنا على حفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## omhedaia

اختي ايوز الحين اشترك وياكم بس كيف اعرف ان تجويدي صحيح

----------


## 3yoonrak

> اختي ايوز الحين اشترك وياكم بس كيف اعرف ان تجويدي صحيح


شاركينا يالغلا:: حياج الله:::

بما في معنى الحديث ::ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله و يتدارسونه إلا حفتهم الملائكة و غشيتهم الرحمة و ذكرهم الله في من عنده ... 


أما عن التجويد خذي لج دورة القاعدة النورانية بتفيدج واااااااايد : :Smile:  

اهم شي مخارج الحروف و صفاتها  :Smile:  و الالمام بدروس التجويد  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباءوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين (90) واذا قيل لهم أمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل ان كنتم مؤمنين (91)." صدق الله العظيم

اختي عيون راك..
يزاج الله خير على تشجيعج لي....  :Smile: 
والله يثبتنا..

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباءوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين (90) واذا قيل لهم أمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل ان كنتم مؤمنين (91)." صدق الله العظيم
> 
> اختي عيون راك..
> يزاج الله خير على تشجيعج لي.... 
> والله يثبتنا..


ما شاء الله عليج يالغالية ::: حفظ متميز و رااائع ::: إن شاء الله معاً لحفظ سورة البقرة ::: لازم نشجع بعض عشان نحس بالحماس و التنافس :Smile: 

بصراحة ثوابها عظيم يكفي إن بقراءتنا لها يوميا نطرد الشياطين من بيوتنا :::

اقرؤوا البقرة ولا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ::

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> تسميع اليوم (^_^)
> 
> قال تعالى :" و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون فريقا من أنفسكم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون. ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقاً منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان و إن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون. أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينصرون . ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس . أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقاً كذبتم و فريقاً تقتلون. وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلاً ما يؤمنون."



يزاج الله الجنة وثبتج >>>الي الامام

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة 
> 
> قال تعالى :" و لما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم و كانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين . بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغياً ان ينزل من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين. و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق من ربهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين. و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون. ,و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و أشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين. "


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج 



> التكملة 
> 
> " قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين و لن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم و الله عليم بالظالمين. و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود احدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله عليم بالظالمين. قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين. من كان عدواً لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين. ولقد أنزلنا إلينا آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون. أو كلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون. و لما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذي أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون ." 
> 
> 
> الله يثبتنا على حفظ كتابه الكريم


ربي يثبتج >>>>الي الامام

----------


## 3yoonrak

أشكرج يالغلا ::: " أم رشووودي على التشجيع "" بصراحة أنا مستانسة لأن في موضوع خاص لسورة البقرة في منتدانا 
كل بأجره يالغلا 

فمن سن في الاسلام سنة حسنة كان له أجرها و أجر من عمل بها من بعده

----------


## omhedaia

> شاركينا يالغلا:: حياج الله:::
> 
> بما في معنى الحديث ::ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله و يتدارسونه إلا حفتهم الملائكة و غشيتهم الرحمة و ذكرهم الله في من عنده ... 
> 
> 
> أما عن التجويد خذي لج دورة القاعدة النورانية بتفيدج واااااااايد : 
> 
> اهم شي مخارج الحروف و صفاتها  و الالمام بدروس التجويد


  :Hamdolleah Emo:  تسلمين يا الغاليه والله ايكثر من امثالج ويرزقج الجنه يا رب اول ما احفظ بكتبه انشا الله فديتج شجعيني لان عندي بيبي صغير وماخذ كل وقتي

----------


## ام رشووووووود

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر <<< رطبي بها لسانج

----------


## 3yoonrak

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر و لله الحمد ،،، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة  :Smile:  

قال تعالى :" واتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله و يتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون. و لو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون . يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا واسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم . ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم و الله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم ".

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة  
> 
> قال تعالى :" واتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله و يتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون. و لو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون . يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا واسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم . ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم و الله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم ".


ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج <<<<

----------


## 3abda3

إن شاء الله من اليوم ببدأ بحفظ سورة البقرة ،مع إني كنت حافظة صفحتين بس ما رجعت فنسيت و إن شاء ببدأ من اليوم بحفظ السورة ...
و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Nicole

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> إن شاء الله من اليوم ببدأ بحفظ سورة البقرة ،مع إني كنت حافظة صفحتين بس ما رجعت فنسيت و إن شاء ببدأ من اليوم بحفظ السورة ...
> و لك جزيل الشكر


حياج الله اختي والله ييسرلج يا رب

----------


## تاجرة عادية

هلا اختي ام رشوود . 
انا ابي .. بس الحملة تاخرت .. اقدر ابدااا وياكن وووولج الاجر

----------


## تاجرة عادية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,.. 

*الم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فية هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بلغيب ويقومون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون .. صدق الله العظيم ..* 

*اللي بلون الاحمر غلط كانوا عندي ,., استغفر الله .. 

اللهم ارزقني بحسنة الخاتمة , واجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة , واحشرني مع الانبياء والشهداء .. اللهم امين*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*بكمل الخمس الايات الثانية ,,, بس من بداية السورة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فية هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون، والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة يوقنون ، اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ، ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذروهم لا يومنؤن ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقولوا امنا بالله وباليوم الاخرة وماهم بمؤمنين , يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم ومايشعورن، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون* 

*اللي بلووون غلط كانووو.. يارب احفظ السووورة , امين* 

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم ..... 

اللهم ارزقني بحسن الخاتمة ,, واجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ، واحشرني مع الانبياء والشهداء امين .

----------


## 3yoonrak

> هلا اختي ام رشوود . 
> انا ابي .. بس الحملة تاخرت .. اقدر ابدااا وياكن وووولج الاجر


حياااج يالغلا  :Smile:  ابدي ونحن بنتابعج و نشجعج و نصحح اخطائج ان شاء الله

----------


## 3yoonrak

[QUOTE=تاجرة عادية;17669441]*بكمل الخمس الايات الثانية ,,, بس من بداية السورة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فية هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون، والذين يومنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون ، اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ، ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين , يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم ومايشعرون، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون* 

اللي باللون الوردي اخطائج يالغلا  :Smile:  
استمري في الحفظ و المراجعة و الله يوفقج دنيا و اخرة ::::

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (93) قل ان كانت لكم الدار الأخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين (94) 
ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصيرٌ بما يعملون (96)"

يااااااارب ثبتني..
اللهم إني أسألك الثبات على الحفظ.

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (93) قل ان كانت لكم الدار الأخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين (94) 
> ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصيرٌ بما يعملون (96)"
> 
> يااااااارب ثبتني..
> اللهم إني أسألك الثبات على الحفظ.


بارك الله في حفظك :::أداء متميز أثابك الله عليه ::: ان شاء الله تستمرين في التسميع افتقدناج وااايد ::: 

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك الكريم :::

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه أنزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين(97) من كان عدواً لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوٌ للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آياتٍ بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أوكلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريقٌ منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون (100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم نبذ فرق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون (101)"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين(97) من كان عدواً لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوٌ للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آياتٍ بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أوكلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريقٌ منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون (100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون (101)"


تسميع رااائع و متميز أثابك الله عليه ::: استمري في التسميع يالغلا :::

----------


## QAQ

كنت اريد اشترك معكم بس انتوا تقدمتوا ما شاء الله .
كيف استطيع ان اشارككم المنافسة الطيبة بإذن الله؟

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

وانا كذالك اريد ان اشترك معكم فكيف ذالك ؟
وجزاء الله خير الاخت طارحة الموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله

----------


## 3yoonrak

> كنت اريد اشترك معكم بس انتوا تقدمتوا ما شاء الله .
> كيف استطيع ان اشارككم المنافسة الطيبة بإذن الله؟


حياج يالغلا ::: ابدي و نحن بنشجعج ::: و بنكون وياج لين ما تكملين السورة :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وانا كذالك اريد ان اشترك معكم فكيف ذالك ؟
> وجزاء الله خير الاخت طارحة الموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله


حياج يالغلا ::: اشتركي و ابدي في التسميع و بنكون وياج و بنصحح اخطائج ::: و بنشجعج :::

معا لحفظ كتاب الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

قال تعالى : " ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير. ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض ومالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير . أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل و من يتبدل الكفر بالايمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل . ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد ايمانكم كفاراًُ حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن على كل شيء قدير. و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بصير بما تعملون. و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين. بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون . "

----------


## عواشششي

انا اريد اشارك معاكم من البدايه 0000000000000 تقريبا انا كنت حافضة لين السبعين ووقفت ماعندي حد يشجعني 00000000000 ممكن اشارك

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

الله يحفظكن و يثبت قلوبكم على الدين 


انا الحمدالله حفظت سورة البقرة بس يحتاج شويه مراجعه عشان يثبت عندي

و ان شاء الله بعد فترة الامتحانات إذا الله احياني بدش معاكم حلقة الحفظ شورة البقره

----------


## 3yoonrak

> انا اريد اشارك معاكم من البدايه 0000000000000 تقريبا انا كنت حافضة لين السبعين ووقفت ماعندي حد يشجعني 00000000000 ممكن اشارك


حياج يالغلا :::: شاركي ونحن بنشجعج ::: الله يتمم لنا حفظنا و يثبته لنا ::: يدا بيد لحفظ كتاب الله :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> الله يحفظكن و يثبت قلوبكم على الدين 
> 
> 
> انا الحمدالله حفظت سورة البقرة بس يحتاج شويه مراجعه عشان يثبت عندي
> 
> و ان شاء الله بعد فترة الامتحانات إذا الله احياني بدش معاكم حلقة الحفظ شورة البقره


الله يوفقج في امتحاناتج ::: ان شاء الله تدشين في حلقتنا و بتحفظين ويانا ::: و بنشجعج:::

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وماكفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وماهم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون (102) ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون (103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لاتقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم (104) مايود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم (105) "

اللهم ثبتني..

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وماكفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وماهم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون (102) ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون (103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لاتقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم (104) مايود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم (105) "
> 
> اللهم ثبتني..


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن :: :Smile:  تسميع رائع و متميز :: :Smile:  و حفظ متقن أثابك الله عليه :: :Smile:  

إن شاء الله تكملين السورة :: :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> قال تعالى : " ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير. ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض ومالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير . أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل و من يتبدل الكفر بالايمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل . ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد ايمانكم كفاراًُ حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن على كل شيء قدير. و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بصير بما تعملون. و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين. بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون . "


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز .....الله يوفقج يااارب وتخلصين السورة

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*السلام عليكم خواتي من فنرة ما حدرت > لاني ربيييت بالسلامة وربي رزقني بنوتة قمر ربي يحفظها >>وتحياتي للكل ويلا شدو الهمة وربي ييسرلكم حفظ كتابه الكريم >>*

----------


## 3yoonrak

مبروووووووووك يالغلا :: :Smile:  تتربى فعزج :: :Smile:  جعلها الله قرة عين لكم :: :Smile:  

الحمد لله على سلامتج :: :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *السلام عليكم خواتي من فنرة ما حدرت > لاني ربيييت بالسلامة وربي رزقني بنوتة قمر ربي يحفظها >>وتحياتي للكل ويلا شدو الهمة وربي ييسرلكم حفظ كتابه الكريم >>*


الحمدالله ع السلامة اختي ام رشوووود وتتربى في عزج ان شاالله ,,

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

> *السلام عليكم خواتي من فنرة ما حدرت > لاني ربيييت بالسلامة وربي رزقني بنوتة قمر ربي يحفظها >>وتحياتي للكل ويلا شدو الهمة وربي ييسرلكم حفظ كتابه الكريم >>*


ما شالله ...

بورك لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغ اشده ورزقت بره ...


حمد لله على سلامتج حبيبتي الله يجعلها من الصالحات البارات ....واشتقنالج ...^.^

----------


## شم الريحان

> انا اليوم باديه معاكم ... 
> 
> بسم الله الرمن الرحيم 
> ( الم , ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اؤلائك على هدى من ربهم وؤلائك هم المفلحون ,ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون , ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب اليم ومن الناس من يقولوا امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ,في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون)

----------


## فلفله

ابا اشترك وياكن اذا في مجال

----------


## 3yoonrak

شم الريحان 
انا اليوم باديه معاكم ... 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
( الم , ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين , الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون , والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ,ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون , ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ,في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون) 

بارك الله فيك يالغلا ::: حفظ ممتاز أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الامام :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> ابا اشترك وياكن اذا في مجال


حياج يالغلا :::

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) 
الم ~ ذالك الكتاب لا ريب فيه ~ هدىللمتقين ~الذين يؤ منون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ~ والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون ~ اولائك على هدى من ربهم واولائك هم المفلحون ~
ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ~ ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ~ ومن الناس من يقولوا امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين ~ يخادعون الله والذين امنؤا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ~ في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ~

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ما ننسخ من آيةٍ أو ننسها نأتي بخيرٍ منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض ومالكم من دون الله من وليٍ ولا نصير (107) أو تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل (108) ود كثيرٌ من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير (109) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خيرٍ تجدوه عند الله والله بما تعملون بصير (110)وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين (111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسنٌ فله أجره عند ربهم ولا خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (112)"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) 
> الم ~ ذالك الكتاب لا ريب فيه ~ هدىللمتقين ~الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ~ والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون ~ اولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ~
> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ~ ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ~ ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين ~ يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون ~ في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ~


ما شاء الله عليج يالغلا ::: تسميع ممتاز ::: أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله:: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ما ننسخ من آيةٍ أو ننسها نأت بخيرٍ منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض ومالكم من دون الله من وليٍ ولا نصير (107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل (108) ود كثيرٌ من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير (109) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خيرٍ تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير(110)وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين (111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسنٌ فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (112)"


تسميع ممتاز و حفظ متقن :: :Smile:  أثابك الله عليه :: :Smile:  إلى الأمام يالغلا :: :Smile:  
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## رووح s

انا بعد ابا 
ممكن اشارك وياكم 
وانشالله بسمع بكره
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## 3yoonrak

> انا بعد ابا 
> ممكن اشارك وياكم 
> وانشالله بسمع بكره
> ويزاكم الله خير


حياج يالغلا : :Smile:  نتريا تسميعج :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

قال تعالى :" و قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هو يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون. ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ماكان لهم ان يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و في الآخرة لهم عذاب عظيم. و لله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم . و قالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون. بديع السماوات والأرض و إذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون. وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون. إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً و نذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم. "

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> قال تعالى :" و قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هو يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون. ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ماكان لهم ان يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و في الآخرة لهم عذاب عظيم. و لله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم . و قالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون. بديع السماوات والأرض و إذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون. وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون. إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً و نذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم. "


تسميع ممتاز بارك الله فيج... وإلى الأمام عزيزتي... :Smile:

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شي وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شي وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لايعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون (113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيه اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ماكان لهم أن يدخلوها الا خايفين لهم في الدنيا خزيٌ ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم (114) ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسعٌ عليم (115) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له مافي السماوات والأرض كلن له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون (117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آيه كذالك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقومٍ يوقنون (118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119)"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شي وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شي وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لايعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون (113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيه اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ماكان لهم أن يدخلوها الا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزيٌ ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم (114) ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسعٌ عليم (115) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له مافي السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكون (117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آيه كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقومٍ يوقنون (118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119)"


بارك الله فيك تسميع متميز و رائع ::: حفظك الله و رعاك أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة بعون الله و بتوفيقه ::: :Smile: 
*****************************

قال تعالى :" ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي و لا نصير . الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و من يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين. واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة و لا هم ينصرون. و إذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماماً قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين . و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أمناً واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى إبراهيم و إسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود. و إذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير ."

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

التكمله ان شاءالله تعالى :


واذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ــ الا انهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون ـــ واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفها ء و لكن لا يعلمون ـــ واذا لقو الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلو الى شياطينهم قالو انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون ـــ الله يستهزي بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ـــ اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ـــ مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ـــ صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون ـــ او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذ ر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين ـــ يكاد البرق يخطف ابصاره كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شيء قدير ( 20 )

----------


## esraa11

انا ممكن انضم معكم 
لاي اية احفظ من بداية البقرة ؟؟

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> التكملة بعون الله و بتوفيقه :::
> *****************************
> 
> قال تعالى :" ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي و لا نصير . الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و من يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون . يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين. واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة و لا هم ينصرون. و إذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماماً قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين . و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أمناً واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى إبراهيم و إسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود. و إذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير ."



ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
تسميع ممتاز... ربي يوفقج...^_^

----------


## lamiae ammari

up up

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير(120) الذين آتيناهم الكتب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون (121) يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون (123) واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلماتٍ فأتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(124) واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم واسماعيل ان طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود (125) واذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير (126)"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> التكمله ان شاءالله تعالى :
> 
> 
> واذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون ــ الا انهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون ـــ واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفها ء و لكن لا يعلمون ـــ واذا لقو الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزءون ـــ الله يستهزي بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ـــ اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ـــ مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ـــ صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون ـــ او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذ ر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين ـــ يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شيء قدير ( 20 )


تسميع رااائع ::: أثابك الله عليه :: إلى الامام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> انا ممكن انضم معكم 
> لاي اية احفظ من بداية البقرة ؟؟


حياج يالغلا ::: انتي و استطاعتج ::: تقدرين تحفظين خمس خمس آيات ::: أو عشر عشر آيات ::: أو وجه وجه ::: 

الله يوفقج :: بانتظار تسميعج :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير(120) الذين آتيناهم الكتب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون (121) يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون (123) واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلماتٍ فأتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(124) واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم واسماعيل ان طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود (125) واذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير (126)"


بارك الله فيك ::: تسميع متميز و متقن ::: الله يحفظج و يثبتج لحفظ كتابه الكريم :: :Smile:

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> بارك الله فيك ::: تسميع متميز و متقن ::: الله يحفظج و يثبتج لحفظ كتابه الكريم ::


يزاج الله خير اختي عيون راك..
بس تسميعي صحيح .. وتصحيحج غلط.. 
لو بس اتراجعين المصحف.. بتعرفين.. 
والسموحه منج

" ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصر"

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم (127) ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم (128) ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتب الحكمة ويزكيهم إنك انت العزيز الحكيم (129) ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم الا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وانه في الاخرة لمن الصاحين (130) اذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين (131)

----------


## 3yoonrak

> يزاج الله خير اختي عيون راك..
> بس تسميعي صحيح .. وتصحيحج غلط.. 
> لو بس اتراجعين المصحف.. بتعرفين.. 
> والسموحه منج
> 
> " ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصر"


تسميعج صحيح اسفة يالغلا ::: بس انا خذت على تصحيحج لتسميعي :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم (127) ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم (128) ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتب الحكمة ويزكيهم إنك انت العزيز الحكيم (129) ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم الا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وانه في الاخرة لمن الصالحين (130) اذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين (131)


ما شاء الله عليج أخيتي في الله تسميعج رااائع و متقن ::: الله يحفظج و يثبتج في الحفظ ::: إلى الأمام :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة بعون الله و توفيقه
&&&&&&&&&&&&

قال تعالى :" و إذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت و إسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم . ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم . ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم .ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه و لقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا و إنه في الآخرة لمن الخاسرين . إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه و يعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا و أنتم مسلمون. أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق إلهاً واحداً ونحن له مسلمون. تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون"

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> التكملة بعون الله و توفيقه
> &&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> قال تعالى :" و إذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت و إسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم . ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم . ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم .ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه و لقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا و إنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين . إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه و يعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا و أنتم مسلمون. أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق إلهاً واحداً ونحن له مسلمون. تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون"



ماشاء الله عليج اختي عيون راك.. 
تسميعج ممتاز.. بارك الله فيج.. 
الله يثبتنا  :Smile:

----------


## layaldidi

السلام عليكم
ممكن أشترك معكم؟ وتسمعولي؟

----------


## 3yoonrak

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن أشترك معكم؟ وتسمعولي؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته:: حياج يالغلا : :Smile:

----------


## layaldidi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
آلم/ ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين/ الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون/ والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون/ أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون/ إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون/ ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم/ ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين/ يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ولا يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون/ في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانوا يكذبون/

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يابنيه إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون (132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إله واحدا ونحن له مسلمون (133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون (134)وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وماكان من المشركين (135) قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتى موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لانفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون (136)".

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة :::
&&&&&

قال تعالى :" وقالوا كونوا هوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً وما كان من المشركين . قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل علينا و ما أنزل على إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط وما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم و نحن له مسلمون . فإن آمنوا بمثل آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا و إن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم . صبغة الله و من أحسن من الله صبغة و نحن له عابدون . قل أتحاجوننا في الله و هو ربنا و ربكم و لنا أعمالنا و لكم أعمالكم و نحن له مخلصون. أم تقولون إن إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هوداً أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله و من أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله و ما لله بغافل عما تعملون. تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون. " ....

الحمدلله خلصنا الجزء الاول بعون الله و توفيقه::: يلا نشوفكم في الجزء الثاني:: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> آلم/ ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين/ الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون/ والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون/ أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون/ إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون/ ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم/ ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين/ يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون/ في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون/


تسميع رااائع ::: أثابك الله عليه ::: الله يوفقج لحفظ كتابه الكريم:: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون (132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إله واحدا ونحن له مسلمون (133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون (134)وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وماكان من المشركين (135) قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتى موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لانفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون (136)".


بارك الله فيك ::: تسميع رااائع و متقن أثابك الله عليه ::: و عقبال ما تخلصين الجزء الاول ::: يلا شدي الهمة :::

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> التكملة :::
> &&&&&
> 
> قال تعالى :" وقالوا كونوا هوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً وما كان من المشركين . قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط وما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم و نحن له مسلمون . فإن آمنوا بمثل آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا و إن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم . صبغة الله و من أحسن من الله صبغة و نحن له عابدون . قل أتحاجوننا في الله و هو ربنا و ربكم و لنا أعمالنا و لكم أعمالكم و نحن له مخلصون. أم تقولون إن إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هوداً أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله و من أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله و ما لله بغافل عما تعملون. تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون. " ....
> 
> الحمدلله خلصنا الجزء الاول بعون الله و توفيقه::: يلا نشوفكم في الجزء الثاني::


ماشاء الله عليج.. تسميع متقن..وممتاز.. ربي يحفظج..

اممم عيون راك.. اترييني الين اخلص الجزء الأول.. ونبدأ الجزء الثاني ...^_*

----------


## layaldidi

> تسميع رااائع ::: أثابك الله عليه ::: الله يوفقج لحفظ كتابه الكريم::


انتبهت إني حافظة الصحيح شفهيا لكن لما كتبت خربطت  :12 (71):

----------


## 3yoonrak

أميرة المنتدى :::: ان شاء الله بترياج و نبدأ ويا بعض

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهم السميع العليم(137) صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغةً ونحن له عابدوان (138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون (139) أم تقولون إن إبراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (140) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون(141)"

تتمة الجزء الأول ولله الحمد.. 

اختي عيون راك.. يزاج الله خير.. وان شاء الله بنتواصل بالجزء الثاني..

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم(137) صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغةً ونحن له عابدون (138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون (139) أم تقولون إن إبراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (140) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون(141)"
> 
> تتمة الجزء الأول ولله الحمد.. 
> 
> اختي عيون راك.. يزاج الله خير.. وان شاء الله بنتواصل بالجزء الثاني..


تسميع ممتاز ومبارك ::: أثابك الله عليه ::: أحييج عالهمة العالية ::: إن شاء الله نبدأ في الجزء الثاني بعون الله و توفيقه:::

----------


## layaldidi

وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون/ ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون/ وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون/ وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون/ الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون/ أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين/

----------


## 3yoonrak

الجزء الثاني 
&&&&&&
قال تعالى :" سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم و كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس و يكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا . وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه و إن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم . قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرامو حيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما يعملون . و لئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما أنت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون/ ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون/ وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون/ وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون/ الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون/ أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين/


ما شاء الله عليج تسميع رائع و متقن ::: أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

الغالية.. عيون راك..
الله يوفقج وييسر لج الحفظ..
بس انا ابغي اراجع الحزب الثاني من الجزء الأول قبل ما أبدأ الجزء الثاني..
عسب يركز الحفظ عندي..
جزاج الله خير الجزاء... :Smile:

----------


## layaldidi

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون/ صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون/ أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين/ يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير

----------


## 3yoonrak

> الغالية.. عيون راك..
> الله يوفقج وييسر لج الحفظ..
> بس انا ابغي اراجع الحزب الثاني من الجزء الأول قبل ما أبدأ الجزء الثاني..
> عسب يركز الحفظ عندي..
> جزاج الله خير الجزاء...


اوكي ان شاء الله سمعي و براجع لج :: :Smile:  والله يحفظج و يثبتج في الحفظ :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون/ صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون/ أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين/ يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير


بارك الله في حفظك أخيتي الغالية :: :Smile:  إلى الامام :: :Smile:

----------


## ذاك أول

ماشاء الله عليكم ^_^

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

** الجزء الثاني**

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم (142) وكذلك جعلناكم أمةً وسطة لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وماجعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وماكان الله ليضيع إيمانهم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم(143) قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلةً ترضاها فول وجهك طر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وان الذين اوتوا الكتاب ليعلومنه انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون (144) ولئن اتيت الذين اوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين (145)"

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

> الجزء الثاني 
> &&&&&&
> قال تعالى :" سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم و كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس و يكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا . وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه و إن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم . قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرامو حيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما يعملون . و لئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما أنت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين"


تسميع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيج ... :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> ** الجزء الثاني**
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم (142) وكذلك جعلناكم أمةً وسطة لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وماجعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وماكان الله ليضيع إيمانهم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم(143) قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلةً ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وان الذين اوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون (144) ولئن اتيت الذين اوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين (145)"



تسميع راااائع ومتقن ::: بارك الله لك في حفظك ::: إلى الامام يالغلا :: :Smile:

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون (146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين (147) ولكلٍ وجهةٌ هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعاً إن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير (148) ومن حيث خرجت فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (149)ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون (150) كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون (151) فاذكروني أذكركم واشكرولي ولا تكفرون (152) ياأيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين (153)".

اللهم أتمم علينا الحفظ.. اللهم آمين

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة 
****
قال تعالى :" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم و إن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون. الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين . و لكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني و لأتم نعمتي عليكم و لعلكم تهتدون.كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا و يزكيكم و يعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون . فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي و لا تكفرون . يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين . و لا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء و لكن لا تشعرون . و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين . الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون . أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم و رحمة و أولئك هم المهتدون. إن الصفا و المروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيراً فإن الله شاكر عليم . إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات و الهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و يلعنهم اللاعنون . إلا الذين تابوا و أصلحوا و بينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم و أنا التواب الرحيم . إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله و الملائكة و الناس أجمعين خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينظرون. و إلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم. "

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون (146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين (147) ولكلٍ وجهةٌ هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعاً إن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير (148) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (149)ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون (150) كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون (151) فاذكروني أذكركم واشكرولي ولا تكفرون (152) ياأيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين (153)".
> 
> اللهم أتمم علينا الحفظ.. اللهم آمين


ما شاء الله عليج ::: حفظ رائع و متقن أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## عروس الخليج22

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> الم ، ذللك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، اللذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، واللذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأوئك هم المفلحون .


تصحيح (( ذالك ))

----------


## 3yoonrak

نونو الحلوه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم ، ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون (154) ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين(155) الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون (156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون (157) إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيراً فإن الله شاكر عليم (158) ان الذين يكتمون البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب اولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون (159) إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم (160) ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين (161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163)"

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> " ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون (154) ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين(155) الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون (156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون (157) إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيراً فإن الله شاكر عليم (158) ان الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب اولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون (159) إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم (160) ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين (161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163)"


تسميع رااائع ومتقن أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة 
&&&&

قال تعالى :" إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار و الفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون . ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين آمنوا أشد حباً لله و لو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعاً و أن شديد العذاب . إذ تبرأ ال1ين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا و رأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب . و قال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم و ما هم بخارجين من النار . يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيباً و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين . إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون."

----------


## layaldidi

السلام عليكم
اعذروني كنت في إجازة

يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون/ الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون/ وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين/ فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين/

----------


## layaldidi

وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بأن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها كلما رزقوا منها من رزق قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون/إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا ولا يضل به إلا الفاسقين/ الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون/

----------


## ام سلامة..

*فديتكن والله
الله يرزقنا واياكن حن الخاتمة
اللهم ارزقنا الفردوس الاعلى 


اللهم آمين* 


*أحبكم فالله*

----------


## 3yoonrak

> السلام عليكم
> اعذروني كنت في إجازة
> 
> يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون/ الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون/ وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين/ فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين/


بارك الله في حفظك :::: و رزقك الفردوس ::: وجعلنا و إياك من حفظة القرآن الكريم :::

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بأن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون/إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين/ الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون/


بارك الله فيك ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## *دبونهـ*

اسلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

آخواتي في الله 

انا اريد الاشترك معكم بس جيت متأخر 

عادي اكمل معكم 

الاسم: دبونه

العمر 18 

حافظه سوره البقرة امن 1 الى 48

----------


## 3yoonrak

> اسلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> آخواتي في الله 
> 
> انا اريد الاشترك معكم بس جيت متأخر 
> 
> عادي اكمل معكم 
> 
> الاسم: دبونه
> ...


حياج يالغلا ::::

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

التكملة باذن الله تعالى :

يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ~~ الذى جعل لكم الارض فراشا والسماء بناء وانزل من السماء ماء فاخرج به من الثمرات رزق لكم فلا تجعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون ~~ وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فاتوا بسورة من مثلة و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين ~~ فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين ~~ وبشر الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ( 25 )

----------


## 3yoonrak

> التكملة باذن الله تعالى :
> 
> يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ~~ الذى جعل لكم الارض فراشا والسماء بناء وانزل من السماء ماء فاخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون ~~ وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فاتوا بسورة من مثلة و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين ~~ فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين ~~ وبشر الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ( 25 )


بارك الله لك في حفظك ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## layaldidi

كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون/ هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شيء عليم/ وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون/وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتكم صادقين / قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم/

----------


## layaldidi

قال يا آدم أنبئهم باسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون/ وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين/ وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين/ فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فاخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين/ فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم/

----------


## 3yoonrak

> كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون/ هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شيء عليم/ وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون/وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين / قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم/


 بارك الله لك في حفظك :::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> قال يا آدم أنبئهم باسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون/ وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين/ وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين/ فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فاخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين/ فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم/


ممتازة ::: تسميع رائع و متقن :::إلى الأمام يالغلا :: :Smile:

----------


## layaldidi

قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما ياتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون/ والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون/ يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوفِ بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون/ وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون/ ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون/ وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين/

----------


## layaldidi

أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون/ واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين/ الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون/ يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وإني فضلتكم على العالمين/ واتقوا يوما لا تجزي فيه نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون/

----------


## 3yoonrak

> قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما ياتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون/ والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون/ يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوفِ بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون/ وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون/ ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون/ وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين/


تسميع متقن ::: و مجهوووود راائع ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون/ واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين/ الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون/ يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وإني فضلتكم على العالمين/ واتقوا يوما لا تجزي فيه نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون/


بارك الله فيك ::: تسميع رااائع و متقن أثابك الله عليه :: :Smile: 

إلى الأمام أخيتي الغالية :: :Smile:

----------


## - ميمي -

لاإلــــــــــه إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ,له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التكملة باذن الله تعالى :

ان الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين امنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثل يضل به كثيرا ويهدى به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين ~~ الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون ~~ كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتا فاحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم اليه ترجعون ~~ هو الذى خلق لكم ما في الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم ~~ واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفة قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم ما لا تعلمون ~~ وعلم ادم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملئكة فقال انبوني باسماء هولاء ان كنتم صادقين ~~ قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ~ ~ قال يا ادم انبهم باسماهم فلما انبهم باسماهم قال الم اقل لكم اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون ( 33 )

----------


## layaldidi

وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم/ وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون/ وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة فاتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون/ ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون/ وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون/

----------


## layaldidi

تسمحيلي أراجع لك؟؟؟



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> التكملة باذن الله تعالى :
> 
> ان الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين امنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثل(مثلا) يضل به كثيرا ويهدى به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين ~~ الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون ~~ كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتا فاحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم اليه ترجعون ~~ هو الذى خلق لكم ما في الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم ~~ واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفة قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم ما لا تعلمون ~~ وعلم ادم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملئكة (الملائكة) فقال انبوني باسماء هولاء(هؤلاء) ان كنتم صادقين ~~ قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ~ ~ قال يا ادم انبهم أنبئهم باسماهم فلما انبهم (أنبأهم) باسماهم قال الم اقل لكم اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون ( 33 )


 :Ast Green:

----------


## layaldidi

وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فأقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم/ وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون/ ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون/ وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون/

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> التكملة باذن الله تعالى :
> 
> ان الله لا يستحيي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين امنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدى به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين ~~ الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون ~~ كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتا فاحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون ~~ هو الذى خلق لكم ما في الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم ~~ واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفة قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم ما لا تعلمون ~~ وعلم ادم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملئكة فقال انبوني باسماء هؤلاء ان كنتم صادقين ~~ قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ~ ~ قال يا ادم انبئهم باسمائهم فلما انبأهم باسمائهم قال الم اقل لكم اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون ( 33 )


بارك الله فيك ::: مجهووود راائع اثابك الله عليه :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم/ وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون/ وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون/ ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون/ وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون/


ممتازة :::: بارك الله فيك ::: تسميع رااائع و متقن ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله : :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فأقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم/ وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون/ ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون/ وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون/


تسميع راائع و متقن ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي الغالية :: :Smile:

----------


## ام رشووووووود

> التكملة 
> &&&&
> 
> قال تعالى :" إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار و الفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون . ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين آمنوا أشد حباً لله و لو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعاً و أن ........شديد العذاب . إذ تبرأ ال1ين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا و رأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب . و قال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم و ما هم بخارجين من النار . يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيباً و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين . إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون."


يزاج الله خيرا وبالتوفيق الي الامام>>>>>>>

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا اولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون (170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاءاً ونداءاً صمٌ بكمُ عميٌ فهم لا يعقلون (171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله ان كنتم إياه تعبدون (172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم (173) ان الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم (174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد"

اللهم ثبتني..

----------


## 3yoonrak

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا اولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون (170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاءاً ونداءاً صمٌ بكمُ عميٌ فهم لا يعقلون (171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله ان كنتم إياه تعبدون (172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم (173) ان الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم (174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد"
> 
> اللهم ثبتني..


ما شاء الله عليج يالغالية ::: تسميع راائع و متقن ::: الله يحفظج :: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة &&&
قال تعالى :" و إذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً و لا يهتدون. ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء و نداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون. يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون. إنما حرم عيكم الميتة و الدم و لحم الخنزير و ما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار و لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا يزكيهم و لهم عذاب أليم. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار. ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق و إن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد."

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

التكملة باذن الله :

واذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لادم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابا واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ~~~ وقلنا يا ادم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين ~~~ فازالهما الشيطان عنها فاخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الارض مستقرا ومتاع الى حين ~~~ فتلقىء ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم ~~~ وقلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فاما ياتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ~~~ والذين كفروا وكذبوا بايتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39)

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> التكملة &&&
> قال تعالى :" و إذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً و لا يهتدون. ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء و نداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون. يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون. إنما حرم عيكم الميتة و الدم و لحم الخنزير و ما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار و لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا يزكيهم و لهم عذاب أليم. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار. ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق و إن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد."


جزاك الله خير ووفقك لحفظ كتابه

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> التكملة باذن الله :
> 
> واذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لادم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابا واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ~~~ وقلنا يا ادم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين ~~~ فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين ~~~ فتلقىء ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم ~~~ قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فاما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ~~~ والذين كفروا وكذبوا بايتنا اولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39)


جزاك الله خير واعانك على حفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## رحاب الحياة

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## layaldidi

وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين/ فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فانزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون/

----------


## 3yoonrak

> وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين/ فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فانزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون/


حفظ رااائع و تسميع متقن أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام

----------


## ضــ،،،،ــى

الله يوفقكم

----------


## ورد جـوري

بارك الله فيكن
الله يقدرني احفظها كامله وياكن انا بديت احفظ الفترة اللي فاتت لكني وقفت  :Frown:

----------


## MissUAE10

* يزاج الله خير أختي ربي يعطيج العافيه 


أنا بعد في خاطري ابدا اسمع وياكم ؟ 

ممكن ؟ 

ومتى اقدر اسمع ؟*

----------


## رحاب الحياة

> * يزاج الله خير أختي ربي يعطيج العافيه 
> 
> 
> أنا بعد في خاطري ابدا اسمع وياكم ؟ 
> 
> ممكن ؟ 
> 
> ومتى اقدر اسمع ؟*


حياج الله اختي في أي وقت 
ومتى ما حفظتي سمعي
اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل بما فيه

----------


## جمر الغلا

خيتوااا جزااج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج يااارب 
بس والله انا حاااب ادش ويااااكم ايذا ممكن وكيف ابداااا

----------


## 3yoonrak

> خيتوااا جزااج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج يااارب 
> بس والله انا حاااب ادش ويااااكم ايذا ممكن وكيف ابداااا


حياج الله يالغالية في اي وقت تقدرين تسمعين ::: :Smile:

----------


## ضــ،،،،ــى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## 3yoonrak

وين التسميع ؟؟؟!! نبا تفاعل في الحلقة نفس قبل ....) :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

التكملة &&&
قال تعالى :" ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق و المغرب و لكن البر من آمن بالله و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين و آتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و السائلين و في الرقاب و أقام الصلاة و آتى الزكاة و الموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا و الصابرين في البأساء و الضراء و حين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا و أولئك هم المتقون. يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف و أداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم و رحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم. و لكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون. كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين. فمن بدله بعد ما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم "

----------


## روووز ماااري

,وانا اريد اراجع حفظي...
عاد انا يايتنكم متأخرة.....تقبلوني وياكم؟؟؟

----------


## روووز ماااري

,وانا اريد اراجع حفظي...
عاد انا يايتنكم متأخرة.....تقبلوني وياكم؟؟؟

----------


## روووز ماااري

وينكم ؟؟؟؟محد رد علييه؟؟

----------


## روووز ماااري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالم ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومن ما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون اولائك على هدى من ربهم واولائك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سوا عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..

----------


## سر حياتي

انا ابا

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالم ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومن ما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..


تسميع رااائع :::: بارك الله فيك أخيتي في الله :::: إلى الأمام يالغالية ::: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

> انا ابا


حياج يالغالية ::: في انتظارج ::: :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## مدريديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(( ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذي يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنون يخادعون الله والذي أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما أمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولا لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذي أمنوا قالوا أمنا وإذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله ينورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاؤت لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءاً وأنزل من السماء فما فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزوجا مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ))

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (( ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذي يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالأخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذي أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما أمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يشعرون وإذا لقوا الذي أمنوا قالوا أمنا وإذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءاً وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ))


بارك الله فيك إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله ::: :Smile:

----------


## مدريديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(( إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيروما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم إليه ترجعون الذي خلقك لكم مافي الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم أدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم فقال يا أدم أنبئهم بأسماءهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماواات وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلى إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين فقلنا يا أدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنه وكلنا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين قلنا اهبطوا عنها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون إن الذين كفروا بأيتنا أولئك أصحاب النا هم فيها خالدون يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعتمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإيي فارهبون وأمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بأياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فأتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل فتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة وأرجعوا مع الراكعين أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وإنهم إليه راجعون يا بني إسرائيل أذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليك وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزى نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر وأنجيناكم وأغرقنا أل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون )))

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (( إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم أدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم قال يا أدم أنبئهم بأسماءهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يا أدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنه وكلنا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون إن الذين كفروا بأياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإيي فارهبون وأمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بأياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فأتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة وأركعوا مع الراكعين أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وإنهم إليه راجعون يا بني إسرائيل أذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزى نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا أل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون )))


تسميع راائع أثابك الله عليه ::: إلى الأمام أخيتي في الله :: :Smile:

----------


## مدريديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون وإذ أتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فأقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتما رغدا وأدخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة يغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون وإذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا أضرب بعصاك الحجر فأنفجرت منها اثنتى عشرا عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين ))

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (( وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون وإذ أتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فأقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وأدخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون وإذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا أضرب بعصاك الحجر فأنفجرت منها اثنتى عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين ))


بارك الله فيك تسميع رااائع أثابك الله عليه :: :Smile:  في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة :: :Smile:  

(*_*) (^_^)(*_*)
&&&&&&&&&

----------


## سر حياتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون
صدق اله العظيم..

----------


## 3yoonrak

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون
> صدق الله العظيم..


بارك الله فيك :: :Smile:  إلى الأمام اخيتي في الله ::: :Smile:

----------


## 3yoonrak

أين أصحاب الهمم العالية ،،،،، لماذا التأخر عن التسميييع؟؟؟؟!!!!!
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## طيف الهوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أود المشاركة معكم في حفظ سورة البقرة .. هل لي بذالك؟؟

----------


## نم نم مي

يزاكن الله خير خواااتي

----------


## 3yoonrak

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> أود المشاركة معكم في حفظ سورة البقرة .. هل لي بذالك؟؟


حيااااج يالغلاااا ،،، ابدي و نحن بنتابعج ،،،، :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Sob7an:

----------


## ❥~S

أبآ أحفظهآ =)

ولي عودهَ

----------


## ملاااااك

سيكون لي إشتراك بإذن الله الواحد الأحد معكن ..... وعسى الله أن يجعله في ميازين حسناتكن ..

الله يرفع مقامكن ... ويزيدكن من علمه ونوره و يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبكن و صفاءها ...

عسى الله يجمعنا جميعاً وأحبتنا ويحشرنا مع الأنبياء والمرسلين ومع الهادي الأمين ... 

الله يقويكن ويجعلكن ذخراً للإسلام والمسلمين ... ويجعلنا ممن يجتمعون على الخير وعلى ذكره 

وعلى طاعته ... اللهم ارزق من كتب هذا الموضوع وممن ساهم فيه ومن اشتركن فيه في حفظ آياتك 

دعاء لا يرد و رزقٌ لا يحتسب و إيماناً فوق إيمانهن و اصرف عنهن من يكيدون لهن كيداً واحفظهن من 

من كل مكروه يصيبهن و جعلهن إمهات صالحات صابرات مؤمنات بك لا يشركن بك شيئاً وجعلهن ممن 

تُركن زينة الدنيا التي حرمة عليهن إبتغاء مرضاة الله ... اللهم صل وسلم على سيدي وحبيبي رسولك الكريم 

محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم .... آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين 

أختكن في الله : ملاااااك

----------


## حشمتي سرعفافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حابة أكون وياكم بإذن الله ....بس شكلي متأخرة عليكم 
إن شاء الله يكون حفظنا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

أنا بعد اريد احفظ معاكم أنا حافظه لين الصفحه الخامسه من سورة البقره

----------


## $ شمة $

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ، إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ، ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون ، وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون ، الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ، أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ، صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون ، أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين ، يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير ، يــاأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ، الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون ، وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين ، فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين ..

وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا به قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ، إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين ، الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون ، كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون ، الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم ..

وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدل ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون ، وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين ، قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم ، قال ياآدم أنبئهم بأسماءهم فلما أنبأهم بأسماءهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون ، وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس أبا واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ، وقلنا ياآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شإتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين ، فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كان فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين ، فتلقى آدم من ربه بكلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم ..



يزااكم الله خيــــــــر ,,

----------


## ايمـــي

*أبآ أحفظهآ =)
ولي عودهَ*

----------


## ايمـــي

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...

بـسم الله الرحمن الرحـيم....

الم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقناهم

ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون (4) اؤلئك على هدى

من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون(5) والذين كفروآ سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6)

ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصرهم غشوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول 

امناآ بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخدعون الله والذين امنو وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما 

يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون(10) ....*

----------


## $ شمة $

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على طاعتك ..

----------


## طيباوي

يالله وياكم

----------


## $ شمة $

أبغي أكمل الحفظ و أسمع لكن أيغي أعرف تسميعي أوكي ولا لا ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ، والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون ، أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ، إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ، ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ، ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين ، يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ، وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ، ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون ، وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن............... السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون ، وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون ، الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون ، أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..
> 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون ، صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون ، أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين ، يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير ، يــاأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ، الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون ، وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين ، فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين ..
> 
> وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا به قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ، إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين ، الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون ، كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون ، .....الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم ..
> ...


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...
> 
> بـسم الله الرحمن الرحـيم....
> 
> الم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقناهم
> 
> ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون (4) اؤلئك على هدى
> 
> من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون(5) والذين كفروآ سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6)
> ...


حطي الهمزات أختي بارك الله فيج علشان يكون التسميع واضح ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## $ شمة $

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون , والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك هم أصحاب النار , يابني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون , وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون , ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون , وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واكعوا مع الراكعين , أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون , واسعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين , الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون , يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين , واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون ..

----------


## $ شمة $

:Laalahalaallah: 
 :Laalahalaallah: 
 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## ام مها شوق

كنت حافظتنها ومن فتره يت براجعها وتميت اخربط فيها وكنت ناويه اراجع والحين وياكم باذن الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> 
> قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون , والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك هم أصحاب النار................ , يابني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون , وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون , ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون , وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واكعوا مع الراكعين , أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون , واسعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين , الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون , يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين , واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون ..


بارك الله فيج ... الله يوفقج يااارب 
اختي فتحنا موضوع يديد للتسميع شاركينا 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=745279

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------

